# Tempmas Week 4: The party ain't over!



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 30, 2013)

​*Happy New Year!*​The winners are:
1. *Sym* (Winner of the Playstation 4)
2. *yawors* (GW3DS)
3. *Category* (GW3DS)

Congrats everyone! I hope you had an awesome tempmas!
Socks again? Maybe an ugly sweater? Or maybe a nice pink bunny suit? Okay, maybe you didn't get everything you wanted for Tempmas. Even ol' Tempy makes mistakes. Oh don't be like that, no need to make your oatmeal all salty. I have good news. We're kicking off the new year with an old fashioned raffle!

One lucky winner will receive a Playstation 4 console with one retail game of their choice! Two runners up will receive a Gateway 3DS. Only one catch though. You need to post in this thread with at least one personal goal for the new year!

*Sponsored in part by: *​​

​​

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
​ 
Rules

1. One entry per member. One entry per IP address.

2. Please only post ONCE in this thread. If you don't, you make it fairly difficult for me to make a fair drawing.

3. If you have won last week's contest, you cannot enter in this one.

4. All entries must be received by January 6th, 2014 at 11:59 PM


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 30, 2013)

Give myself the edge I need to make it into pharmacy school and make it through all the tough classes, and maybe bulk up a bit more so that I am actually presentable. 

Good luck everyone! 

TwinRetro side note: let's say for whatever reason someone does not want a PS4, could they also opt for the XBOX One?


----------



## rizzod (Dec 30, 2013)

Cooooooome on BigMoneyBigMoneyBigMoneyNoWhammyNoWhammySTOP!

Hmm... My Personal Goal... to be... Doctor Who.






Seriously though, I dont know. Maybe a promotion at work? Probably would be cool.


----------



## someonewhodied (Dec 30, 2013)

To finally get on track for securing real job. No one wants to hire a college freshman as an intern.


----------



## morphius (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for this year is to finally make it in the voiceover industry. ..... anyone looking for a voice artist?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 30, 2013)

Get an apartment, become more financially responsible, and maybe find myself a nice girlfriend while I'm at it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 30, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Give myself the edge I need to make it into pharmacy school and make it through all the tough classes.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> TwinRetro side note: let's say for whatever reason someone does not want a PS4, could they also opt for the XBOX One?


 

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## CompassNorth (Dec 30, 2013)

My goals in no order 
1. Get a high school diploma or possibly a GED 
2. Move out and live on my own
3. find a job
4. find a 



Spoiler



real life friend


----------



## Devin (Dec 30, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Unfortunately, no.


 

What if they offer to pay the difference? (Unless you've already got the PS4.)

My personal goal this year is to get myself together. Enrolling in classes for electrical engineering, getting a nice stable job while I'm in school, and finally taking the plunge to move out of the house. (If not permanently at least boarding at the University.) *fingers crossed I'll be able to achieve all of this this year*

To answer your question, I really would rather not. Say they pay the difference, and the console gets lost in the mail. I would then have an obligation to pay $100 out of pocket. That's $100 out of future contests. *-Twin *

I'd offer to pay the difference as well as insurance. If not that's fine but it'd be nice to get a Xbox One rather than have two PS4s. Either way I'd still like to enter. ;-; (This is all assuming I'd win as I'm sure someone else will win.  Just wanted to see if the option was there.)
-Devin


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 30, 2013)

Get into a med school ._.


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Dec 30, 2013)

My new year goal is to get my first job. (don't know if i will succeeded)


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 30, 2013)

Find away to be more energizes (mostly) in the mornings and in general.


----------



## DaDAM (Dec 30, 2013)

Personal goals for this year is to find a stable job and get some muscles for them ladies


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Dec 30, 2013)

awesomesauce! My new year's goal is to learn how to animate in flash!


----------



## rg (Dec 30, 2013)

My Goal could be described as Surviving another Year (and ensuring survival of my Family)  in this Hardcore mode Game (LIFE) and still manage to have some time kick their buts on some old School Street Fighter  

Some times it's Like Zombie U ... the world is full of "Zombies" and other dangers... And it's Hardcore mode.. you only get 1 shot at Living... 

There is no game like LIFE and nothing is more adictive (to me at least) then the unpredictable future ahead  

Happy New Year Every one! And if you play the game right we will talk again next year


----------



## Kurt91 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goals for the year? Well, I'd like to either finally find a job, or get into the college I'm applying for. If you want more of a for-fun type goal, I plan on finally finishing a video game I've been working on making and release it. I just need a better computer than my falling-apart laptop to do so, which I'm supposed to get sometime this year. (I can't drive a stick, but I know somebody willing to trade a new PC for it as soon as they can afford it.)


----------



## nicko (Dec 30, 2013)

My new year's goal is to find a house! But also a good bank loan to buy it...


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 30, 2013)

My main goal for this new year is to write a book.
Not much else really stands out in my mind. I would also very much like to get back to school so I can get the hell out of retail. Retail jobs really are a nightmare that just never ends.

Oh and maybe make some more friends. Or one. Not too many.

and continue my search for a sweet, innocent girl. Even if it seems none exist in this day and age. Curse this horrid age we live in. I dunno if this can even be considered a goal. Well. I'll consider it a goal.


----------



## beenii (Dec 30, 2013)

i would like to be more appreceative of all the things i got. be happier in general


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for the year is to stay at my work as crisis in Greece has evoked many economical problems.

If i keep my job I will continue rent my house and buy some video games.

Happy new year to all the Gbatempers!!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 30, 2013)

To be successful in everything I do


----------



## sonic2756 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finishing the school year with a 4.12GPA and securing a job!


----------



## EthanObi (Dec 30, 2013)

To win a PS4 So I can  play KH3 When it comes out <33333333333
Good Luck to ALL! And to ALL a GOOD NIGHT! 
~Kyouhei


----------



## lucaboy (Dec 30, 2013)

What is my goal?
I don't want to promise myself impossible goals that i can't reach...I don't think to be an inect,but every year we set big projects,that probably we won't be able to carry out,so we make our life harder.
To conclude what can i say?My goal is to commit myself and give me to do,but mostly to take the new year as it will be!
PS:Exuse me for my bad english i'm italian


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 30, 2013)

Oo a PS4 does sound nice.

Academically I aim to score 5s on both the AP exams I'll be taking this year

Socially I want to continue my happy relationship with my girlfriend

And gaming wise, I want to beat all the RPGs in my possession (I have like 10 or so, and most of them I've already played through most of the games, but I lost interest in finishing), and buy a Vita (That'll be a challenge, money wise)


----------



## GolfDude (Dec 30, 2013)

My Goal? .. Get a Girlfriend!


----------



## lafleche (Dec 30, 2013)

In no particular order
- trying to do some anger management (ruined two perfectly good keyboards during gaming :-) )
- work less, more personal time
- go to the sportsclub instead of being a sponsor only


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 30, 2013)

Since I just graduated with a bs in computer science, now I have to get a job.


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 30, 2013)

My Main Goals:
Go Outside and experience the amazing graphics people are telling me about, but I heard it has boring content.
Buy a Wii U
Buy Google and Facebook
Learn Programming Languages
Win A Contest..hint.... hint


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for this year is looking for a sport. I sit too many still, even now.


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2013)

Just kidding. This year I plan to marry my girlfriend   







But forgetting some of my past mistakes would be cool too. I mean, really.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 30, 2013)

kick the booze , cut down on the cigs . not join a gym but get a little fitter . Generally look after my self better as im not getting any younger and its time begin to preserve life a touch more... oh and as i struggled to get my son a ps4 for xmas due to stock , this would be a great surprise for him.

to share all my gaming success with my share button on my ps4 pad.. no wait.. erm . i didnt win yet..


----------



## regnad (Dec 30, 2013)

This year I hope to survive my terrible two-year-old's most crabby moments.


----------



## bahlsie (Dec 30, 2013)

Get my family and I a house...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to get 80% in all my modules at uni this year .


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal... Wow that's a tough one to tack down. I have a lot of goals... 

I guess as a new years resolution to myself and this would probably be the most personal of my goals. To get back into shape..... 

I did a two mile hike today with a 20-30 pound weighted pack (not sure) and the last quarter mile destroyed me... 

Right now a few muscles are sore and they shouldn't be.

When I was about 20 years younger I remember a five mile hike being a cake walk, so I would like to at least be able to do that again! 

Best of luck to everyone's goals here!!! May we all be successful!!!


----------



## SuperSVGA (Dec 30, 2013)

I need to sort through my hard drives and figure out where my 6TB went.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 30, 2013)

Merry tempmas everyone~
My new years resolution is to study harder(college is hard!) to get high grades and to not be lazy(hah!)


----------



## WoJjTeK (Dec 30, 2013)

Push myself to pass my school exams, and maybe find a girlfriend


----------



## sweis12 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for this year is to keep up with my grades. All of 2013  Ihave been slaking on my homework.... My grades are shwoing it.


----------



## mollekemiel (Dec 30, 2013)

my goal is to rule the world.
So i need a lot practice in a fps.
ps4 will help :-)


----------



## chomp (Dec 30, 2013)

Finish my portfolio to submit to art school


----------



## jonesman99 (Dec 30, 2013)

To graduate, move into my apartment with a better paying job, while working on my music.


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 30, 2013)

I wish every member a healthy 2014.

Personal goal:
More quality time with my wife and kids.
After about 2 years of rehabilitation ( chronic illness  )
It's about time to get things in order and cope with things how they are.

Love to all you guys for the great discussions etc!


----------



## Prans (Dec 30, 2013)

Give my very best for the next semester starting February and for the 2nd year of Medical School starting September 2014, which is the hardest year here!

Happy New Year 2014 everyone!!!


----------



## Issac (Dec 30, 2013)

I have two goals for the new year, one is a classic old one. Lose some weight! I've gained a lot through "depression" (sadness and stress) and a disease. And the other goal, heavily linked to the other one, is to finally graduate from Uni...


----------



## eosia (Dec 30, 2013)

*To stop being lazy and do something productive for once at all*


----------



## Sop (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for this year is to win that PS4,

well actually, to get my blue belt in BJJ.


----------



## Oswarlan (Dec 30, 2013)

Definitely need to put my college education to use and get a job, get some real income.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 30, 2013)

I have two goal, one minor one, to get round to finishing my second OUYA compatible game, a nice little platformer. The other, to finally save enough money to put down a deposit on a house and move out of this pokey little rented shoe box.
One is more likely than the other


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Dec 30, 2013)

Only 3 goals for the year, begin my apprenticeship (painting and interior decoration) and keep at it, save money (instead of blowing my paycheck on payday!) and to majorly cut down on cigarettes (hopefully quit!) Also, Heyah Temp ♥ Been a little while since I've posted, but I do lurk  DinohScene


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 30, 2013)

To be a better person and follow my dreams.
That means more technological knowledge while balancing it with real life.



spinal_cord said:


> I have two goal, one minor one, to get round to finishing my second OUYA compatible game, a nice little platformer. The other, to finally save enough money to put down a deposit on a house and move out of this pokey little rented shoe box.
> One is more likely than the other


 
Must be the later considering the OUYA right now


----------



## RikuCrafter (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for 2014 is to repair my relationship with my mother.

It's been a really tough year. I hope things can get better ^^


----------



## gmhuntr7 (Dec 30, 2013)

Personal Goal: Lost weight to get to 140lbs and stay that way.


----------



## Groovy93 (Dec 30, 2013)

My Goal: Keep university going *coughs*. Happy New Year everyone. ^^


----------



## nick22 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal; post more often on gbatemp to increase my 1.5 posts a year average...


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to win more competitions. Also I hope I'm not on the blacklist. (pls)


----------



## neoxdonut (Dec 30, 2013)

To graduate, find a job and keep my work out routine going.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 30, 2013)

My new years goal is to learn more and help others with my knowledge more effectively.


----------



## Chaoyun (Dec 30, 2013)

To wander of the depression I get on college... u.u
To make more friends, and to boost my GPA.


----------



## Arras (Dec 30, 2013)

Start getting less lazy, I guess. As it is I do literally nothing useful 96% of the time.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Dec 30, 2013)

Having had a disastrous end of 2012 and failing to pick myself back up in 2013, my goal would be to snap out of my semi-depressive state and get back into med school by improving my grades and all that. Wish me luck


----------



## Smash Br0 (Dec 30, 2013)

My resolution is to go back to college.

Thanks for doing these giveaways!


----------



## magma_blaziken (Dec 30, 2013)

Saving enough to put a down payment for my own apartment


----------



## ryuga93 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for the new year:
1）Sharpen my skills in programming and to do a lot of research in arduino and raspberry pi,so that my team is able to win the Robocon 2014 competition.
2）Continue to self-learn drawing and producing beautiful songs using vocaloid software so that my art will bring positive affect to people around the world!\(^0^)/
3)Join various activities in university to make new friends
4)Work in Japan and visit places around Japan after graduate(my goal in life )

Btw, hope that everyone here can successfully achieve your goal!Let's work hard to make it happen!


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 30, 2013)

Mine has to be stop growing - outwards. Eating less would probably help in this matter....!
Second a nice big fancy holiday - my usual week in soddin Benidorm doesn't count, need to break that habit!


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 30, 2013)

My goals include
scoring a better cgpa this semester 
Being the best boyfriend ever
getting my bench press up to 120kg (its at 80kg now)
getting my squat up to 160 kg(its at 120kg now)
getting my deadlift up to 200kg(its at 160kg now)
bulking till im 90kgs(Im almost 80 now)
and then getting shredded as fuuark
Visit a few places that i have in my mind

AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, saving for a diamond ring


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 30, 2013)

My new years goal is to destroy Atlantis.


----------



## bjorno (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for this new year is to pass my exams, so I am able to proceed with my study.


----------



## Tokopimv (Dec 30, 2013)

I should stop being so extremely lazy. I never do ANYTHING for my classes, and it's starting to show in my grades...


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 30, 2013)

I plan to finish complete university, continue home gym training and eating more healthier.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 30, 2013)

My Goals for the new year are to get through my first year chefs apprenticeship without losing a finger. That would be a big boon for me. -Crosses Fingers- And hopefully finally move into a place of my own.


----------



## Markitus95 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for 2014 is to finish studying all the jōyō kanji. Quite a lot of characters, you know


----------



## Zorua (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to reconcile with people who I've had arguments with and ultimately stopped speaking to over the course of this year. Also, I'd probably like to get into a good college.


----------



## SonicNinja6600 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for 2014 is to finally move out of my aunt and uncle's and get my own place with my brother and best friend so that we can start working toward our dream of becoming Game Designers!


----------



## filfat (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for the new year is to, respect peoples even if they don't respect me. I also want to be nicer then usual. Oh yeah I also want to Finnish oot 3D if I get time, had it since release XD


----------



## kernelPANIC (Dec 30, 2013)

Personal goal for 2014?
Traveling as much as possible. I've been working hard for the past few years and I intend to spend it all this coming year.
Hopefully it will be a blast!


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Dec 30, 2013)

Uh, let's see. Since my hobby is writing, I'm hoping to finish what I'm currently working on next year. Also, I am hoping to be able to at the very least learn about the process of book publishing from someone who is in touch with that subject, and, if possible, have a go at publishing one of my works. Finally, get a freakin' job. I guess those are my goals for next year.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal(s) for this coming year are more or so my attitude in general towards certain aspects of life. Most people will want more money etc.. or probably a different job however this is really something that does not trouble me too much.

I am hesitant in making some decision in life ( mostly financial) without taking certain risk unless the outcome in the end outweighs the benefit greatly. This hinders me sometimes from a business point of view because sometimes i will just not ''gamble'' a certain degree of money in order to pile more income if the margins might point towards a loss.

The fact that i can't get over is that in order to get ahead and get more out of what a want in a business is to just take the risk and accept the potential loss i will have with it.

Also i have always had this thing where its hard for me to let go of some things that really shouldn't be on my mind.
I had a family member who wasn't always so good to me, in fact my past was quite dull, bitter some and painful. For many years i refused to socialize with this person i guess i even got to a point where i can say i hated him.

This person is now sick i am still bitter about past life to an extent and some things i cannot forget. I despise the fact that i don't get an apology but at the same time am expected to show compassion towards said person. I asked myself many times what would said person who if that was me, and sometimes i even ask myself when i do something for another close friend or family member if they would do the same for me and only until recently have i begun to realize  that it really doesn't matter what they would do but what matters is what I  decide to do because i can and have the resources to do so.

My recent years i've been caught up on just money and thinking it will solve many things that couldn't be solved before, i will admit that it does make certain parts of life easier but i also admit that once you get more sometimes greed comes of it and in turn a burden to get more does as well. I say the word burden because when people expect you to be resourceful and provide they can only assume ( or at least ''expected'' to)  you will keep on doing it and once that stops, slows down ...people ( family) are dissapointed even though they won't directly say it you can feel it.

So conclusion: My goal is to try to be happy, but i also want to help my family . Helping my family ( or certain ones of it) means i give up some of my ''happiness'' , while i am content at times sometimes i just feel neutral towards life in general. A couple of things my family has done/does bothers me but i eat it up sometimes to make them happy at the cost of mine.

I guess i want to try to let some things be sometimes so it doesn't disrupt my own personal life at times. I guess sometimes i feel like its a lose lose situation meaning i say or do something family wouldn't agree and i am pushed aside, i help and accept things i don't like and they are happy but i am stuck in a ditch sometimes. I was a bit different before but now i feel as i can't revert back without too much changing ( not that i would  want to anyways). *I need balance in my life and ease of mind, so i need to find this otherwise i think my life is slowly eating my brain away*

Oh and i also want to be able to make a trip to europe sometime late next year with a family member who has been longing to visit parts of brazil, spain, and italy.


----------



## oblistar (Dec 30, 2013)

To become a better pianist.


----------



## 3DSGuy (Dec 30, 2013)

This year, I hope to brush up on my German, and learn Russian. And maybe find a flaw in the extdata format.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for the new year is to beat survival mode on Zombiu. The rage inducing 2013 will be forgotten and optermism of success will guide me!


----------



## Silverthorn (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to make it with good grades through my third year at my engineering school. And have enough time to seriously learn coding.


----------



## richrard (Dec 30, 2013)

My New Year's goal is to learn to speed-read. There are loads of books I want to get through but I have low to moderate speed and retention.

Long time lurker, first time poster. Love the site.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2013)

hmm my goals are to get my mta certificates and finish my school early


----------



## Izual Urashima (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to be able to still make my girlfriend happy as much as possible. We've been through lots and lots and had our tenth couple birthday at the beginning of the month (the 10th).

She's the one who'll make me happy today, though, due to her buying me A Link between Worlds for my birthday, which was the 23rd. Oh, and sorry for the mistakes, English isn't my main language.


----------



## FireSeel (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to actually complete persona 3.


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 30, 2013)

My future (It's not a goal cause in my mind ive already done it)  for 2014 is to release my 1st game as a game developer and to finish my nove


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 30, 2013)

my goal ride my excersize bike daily for half an hour or so without giving up after a month or two even if it didn't make you lose any weight. ><


----------



## Magus (Dec 30, 2013)

> 3. If you have won last week's contest, you cannot enter in this one.


 
sooooo not to be pushy but how do we know who won last week's contest?


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2013)

Magus said:


> sooooo not to be pushy but how do we know who won last week's contest?


http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempmas-2013-winners-circle.358949/


----------



## qUaK3R (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to get out of this country as far as possible, get a job, and learn a new language.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 30, 2013)

LETS GET READY TO RAFFLE!!!!!

My Personal goal is to move home and do more


----------



## Kiekoes (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to pass all my exams and get into university to start studying Chemistry.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to ban more people on GBAtemp dot net!


----------



## kingsora831 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal, make more friends.
I tend to stay to myself too much (not because im weird or anything lol), hopefully i can find someway to open up more.

My self-indulgent goal, TO GET ABS!!!...who doesnt wanna be fit and have some abs lol? (P90x here i come!)

My Regular goal, To continue doing my best in all my courses and finish up my last 2 years in undergrad school. (Then comes Grad school...sigh :/)


----------



## KineticSonata (Dec 30, 2013)

My New Year's Resolution is the same, every year.

-Be a better father
-Be better husband
-Be a better person
-Give more, complain less


----------



## Sychophantom (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal. Getting the hell out of Pennsylvania and this terrible lack of creativity. PA is a stone-age suburb of New Jersey with the mentality of "If it isn't sold at WalMart, you don't need it".


----------



## decemberchild (Dec 30, 2013)

I have many goals.  1. The big one is to finally move out of my family's house.
2.  The second is to continue losing weight.  20 pounds gone, 20 to go.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal this year is to get off my ass and meet my weight loss goals.
Happy New Year GBATemp!


----------



## Magus (Dec 30, 2013)

Veho said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempmas-2013-winners-circle.358949/


 
oh i see,i tought there would be another news item announcing that

anyway this means i can partecipate sooooooooooooo i guess my goal this year is getting a gateway?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess my goal this year is to focus more on my education and work. The past year has been kinda off the rails for me and I found my grades slipping. Luckily I passed everything though so I'll consider this a second chance. And it's a minimum wage job but it matters to me and I'd like to advance in it within this year.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd like to find a job, get my own appartment and stop smoking.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess me personal goal for 2014 is to continue helping people on the Temp with 360/Xbone related subjects c:


----------



## KingpinSlim (Dec 30, 2013)

My goals for the new year:

1. Lose weight
2. Keep off the booze
3. Get better math grades

; )


----------



## aiat_gamer (Dec 30, 2013)

Lets see...I finished my master`s, now studying for my phD, have a reasonable paying job, got married and brought my wife home, all seems to be going rather well ( knock on wood!), but I do have to have at least one goal set so:

* Try to get my Battlefield 4 K/D ratio over 1, it has been sitting around 0.7 for a while now! (I know, I know, I am a big nerd but this is really getting to me, I HAVE to do it!).*


----------



## nellybombelly (Dec 30, 2013)

Make it into a great uni, find a new girlfriend, and convince her that gaming is the ideal way for us to bond


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 30, 2013)

1. Have a healthy baby (due in late July/early August) that my wife and I can give a wonderful life too so that he/she is always loved and never wants for anything.

2. Find a nice house we can afford.

3. Less importantly, get caught up on movies/games.


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 30, 2013)

Personal goal?
Maybe getting a girlfriend, but i want money, so that's incompatible... soooo let's say i want a LOT of money.
If not, a complete time explotation job, damn i'm tired of being unemployed!!! 

 Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## sinbatsu (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal next year is work hard and do more wiifit. Yay.


----------



## rockybt18 (Dec 30, 2013)

My only personal goal is a new job at AT&T and to make my mom better.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for 2014 is to get into University.
I had so bad teachers in highschool from which i got barelly passable grades.
At least i'll have good grades in the last year cause they changed our math/physics teacher.
Grade jumped from a D to B  (My 2013 wish was to improve my grades ), at least i'll have better chances to get in now, but its not all about the grades, its about the results on the enrollment test too.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goals for 2014 are pretty simple.

- Be a good dad to Freya.
- Organize the wedding. So far we've not picked a date, location, anything. Just a kind of vague promise that we'll both show up.
- Get my book published. It's finally completed and arguably my best original work to date, time to cash in all that effort.
- Acquire the Banpresto 1997 blue chocobo plushie by any means necessary. Bonus points if I find the yellow and fat ones too.
- Go on holiday. Not been abroad in over a decade.
- Organize the school reunion. 2014 marks the tenth year since I left my former home and the last time I saw several of my best friends. We keep in touch but it's time to have a proper get together. Must be achieved by June 24th. I'm not letting this roll over into its eleventh year.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal this coming year is to get laid more.


----------



## C RONALDO (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for 2014 is to get married


----------



## hundshamer (Dec 30, 2013)

My luck, I'll win, but like in '09 won't get my prize (not GBATemp's fault). My goal is to is to get healed up so I may return to the workforce. That way if I don't win (or get my prize) I can buy my own.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to succeed my first year at the university. I also want to improve my Chinese and visit Taiwan.
Hmm, what else? Maybe building up some muscles since I'm kind of skinny.


----------



## Edward266 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well thought I had a sporting chance in Week 3  .  I didn't win that battle but maybe I can win the war  (Final Week).  Maybe this year my personal goal will be to be more active on GBATemp.  I know I am new but hey you need to start sometime.


----------



## Luhof (Dec 30, 2013)

Personal goal?
-Classic "find my way in this whirling life"
-> convincing myself to not make game design studies, focus on web design/web dev (where I enjoy myself the most)...
-Try to build an arcade cabinet or something like that. Try.
-I should start running again, with my studies I haven't had much time for me (or should I say : I spent my time playing the sh*t out of Spelunky, Binding of Isaac, and my Gateway)...
-Saving up for that steam controller and an oculus rift  !

-Enjoy life. I mean it trying not to make it look like a facebook status. Sleep enough, go outside, get a licence and a car, go to Brittany, breathe some cold air that smells like fish, drink beer and good wine, enjoy evenings with my gf (4 years now - and she looks like Ramona Flowers. And she cooks like Gordon motherf*ckin Ramsay). We all have up and down moments, but I can't really say I'm unhappy. Just thinking too much I guess.

Oh well now GBATemp, happy new year, I really like lurking in here.

Now give me that ps4 please  .


----------



## LWares87 (Dec 30, 2013)

To find myself a girlfriend by the end of the year. lol 

Happy New Year & Good Luck in the Raffle Everyone!


----------



## PokeNas (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for this year is to get at least a 3.5 GPA to be able to get in Med school. My goal since childhood really.


----------



## tester28 (Dec 30, 2013)

Might as well, been waiting to see what the last week would bring.

My personal goal for the next year will be to finish college with most of my sanity intact.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a few goals and I don't think anyone will care if I post more than one. 

-further my education at work. I'm currently working in an environment I didn't go to school for but I make decent money and want to learn and make more. 
-start my webcomic. 
-make some serious progress progress into the mysterious Japanese language. 
-shoot into the 590s this year in archery. 
-buy a ps4,  unless of course I win one lol
-possibly get engaged
-I've already started, but severely limit my pop intake 
-blaze through my DS backlog of games and finish my 3DS ones. 
-purchase the dragon quest monsters 2 Japanese special edition 3DS. 
-read the bible and pray much more regularly. 
-Build my 3rd gundam 00 model 
-rebuild my ultimate ds lite: white outer case,  clear inside, new screens, bigger battery,  case drilled out for better sound,  blue LEDs, WORKING SHOULDER BUTTONS, and a GBAcceloratorDS over clock chip.


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 30, 2013)

My goals for this year are being less lazy and finnally learning japanese.


----------



## detroitwillfall (Dec 30, 2013)

To find the balance between what god has planned for me>the obligation of the world and society has come to expect of generational adhearence.

As well as show others that very same truth^


----------



## DeShelly (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for the new year is to release my album after seven years making......


----------



## Imparasite (Dec 30, 2013)

my personal goal for this year are first is to be a better provider and find good and better job so i can help and support my family at the same time save some money for my future wife at the same time helping my other relatives, secondly is to be a responsible person interms of making decisions and plans in my life and lastly i can able to go back to my home country (Philippines) so i can finally see my family and my fiancee at the same time i can hug and kiss them finally  because i can't see them for almost 2years   Happy New To All


----------



## thaddius (Dec 30, 2013)

Finish school and become a professional video game programmer/designer! One more semester to go!

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## andir (Dec 30, 2013)

my goal is to loose some weight...


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to move out into my own house or apartment!


----------



## XanZan (Dec 30, 2013)

I dropped out of school when I was a teenager and it is something that I've always regretted. My goal for the new year is to go back and finish school to fix this. Then continue onward and go to college to make something of myself. I don't know what, but I hope to figure it out along the way. I've worked the same part-time job for the last three years. If I can stick with work that I hate for that long, then I should be able to stick with shcool this time and complete it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 30, 2013)

My resolution is to finally start a youtube vlog about gaming, movies, anime, fandoms and the latest news.
I've wanted to do this for a couple of years but never actually did it.
I'm also hoping to join the podcast of some friends who are doing pretty much the same thing I want to do on youtube.


----------



## ßleck (Dec 30, 2013)

It seems so hopeless... Maybe I should try this some other time... Nah, one of my goals is to get rid of my procrastination problems. I think I might even start... Maybe tomorrow? 

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## bowser (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal this year is to get a new job. I've been with my current job for 5+ years and need a change.


----------



## darkseekerliu (Dec 30, 2013)

Tempers, my next year goals are:
1 - Find a new job since my company is moving to another state, So I can be fired at any moment
2 - Move to my new apartment. The keys will be given to me in february (after two years waiting until it get built) (phew! get rid of the rent... )
3 - Improve my language skills in English, and learn Spanish
4 - Maybe Postgraduate in business management
5 - Be lucky enough to earn that PS4 (With the ps4 price in Brazil I could buy 4 (four) Ps4 in USA)
6 - Play a lot of video games!


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to lose about 100 pounds, and my more realistic goal is to complete at least one decent ps vita game. (Right now I need to implement ray casting for my controls and when I was working on it my brain just went bleh, then with Christmas and everything life has been super busy so probably will not do so until a bit later)


----------



## Superiorknightz (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal this year would be to attain greatness.


----------



## seaweavil (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal this year is to begin learning how to code.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for this year would be to loss another 50 pounds


----------



## GameSystem (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to stop lurking and become an active member of the GBAtemp community.


----------



## Dork (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to finish teaching my self C++ before I go to college. I really want to get into the video games industry because I love video games to death.


----------



## K3-ICHI-X (Dec 30, 2013)

Finish all my Unfinished Games before starting new ones >_<


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal this year is to play more games than I have been acquiring, and start shrinking my backlog.

Winning a PS$ is not going to be particularly helpful for this goal, but might as well try anyhow


----------



## SpartanShu (Dec 30, 2013)

To get in shape so I can keep up with my toddler.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 30, 2013)

Spoiler











I'm already halfway there!

...Oh, what, I need to post real ones? Alright, I guess.

1) Make some more money.
2) Don't fuck anything up.
3) Survive my internship.
4) Keep up the grades.
5) Seriously, don't fuck anything up, asshole.

I like to keep my lists simple.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 30, 2013)

Could use a Gateway 3DS so my own personal goal is to work out near daily to lose some of the weight I've packed on from living on my own the past couple of years. That and travel more.


----------



## dudenator (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for the new year is to finally get my license. No more fuckin' around with this learner's permit.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 30, 2013)

My main goal is a continuation of what I started 2 months ago. 2 months ago I decided I would finally start eating right and get in shape. I've lost 10KG already and I'm planning on losing anoth 25-30KG. It's a big goal but it is achievable. Started at a whopping 110KG (242.5 pounds). Currently at 100KG (220.4 pounds) and going strong. Christmas food unfortunately put a bit of a dent in my work but I'm not giving up.


----------



## Axl. (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to learn android coding to make apps and custom ROMs and go into med school ( I want to finish in under 5 years)


----------



## Par39 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to pick my grades back up after they fell due to me getting depressed over some major drama. Which means finishing the fight against my depression so I can focus on my school.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 30, 2013)

to get better grades


----------



## Xelnok (Dec 30, 2013)

Graduate with my MA in Hispanic linguistics

(would also love to find out im having a daughter, 2 boys so far and my wife really wants a daughter)


----------



## jonthedit (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to learn lua, C, C++, and java this year.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Just.in.Time (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is TO FINALLY WIN A RAFFLE YEAH! But seriously, it would probably be to get more focused and be less distracted... like I am... now... Welp.


----------



## gamewitch (Dec 30, 2013)

To avoid Piracy syndrome with my PSP. Seriously, ordered it online it has not even shown up, yet I have downloaded like 10 games.


----------



## NetoSenpai (Dec 30, 2013)

To be able to make better gamers out of my 2 kids, or at least the older one (5 years and 2 years)


----------



## realreality (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, here goes my one chance...

I actually have several goals 2014, and will try my best to acomplish them:

-Be more social. I've been told many times I spend too much time on my computer and whatnot, and I've realised that what I've been told is true. I don't have many friends and I'm a bit shy, so I'll try to start talking more with people.

-Get better grades. My grades are actually good, but they aren't good enough to get me into a medical university. I really just have to improve on languages and philosophy, where I get my worst grades.

-Improve my basketball skills. I know this goal may sound futile, but I've been practising basketball for years and I'm still the worst player of my basketball club.

-Participate on the national math olympiads. I actually think I have a good shot at this, I love this kind of competitions and I've been training throughout 2013 for this.

Thank you for hosting this contest, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## ghorricks (Dec 30, 2013)

*Personal Goal(s) : *To play homebrew on my Wii U. Visit GBAtemp everyday. To own all three next gen consoles.

Happy New Year to everyone around the Tempiverse.


----------



## lordrand11 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to give up smoking completely this year and get my butt in shape


----------



## Aneki (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to finally find a job, finish high school, and finally go to college. Also to find myself a suit since I don't have one of any kind.


----------



## geishroy (Dec 30, 2013)

my personal goal is to win this raffle and post on gbatemp more!


----------



## tunganhdo (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for 2014 is to get an internship. I am a college sophomore now, and I really want to get some real life experience. 
Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## appleburger (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to land that Assistant Manager position at my job and get all A's these next two semesters at my university.


----------



## codychaosx (Dec 30, 2013)

Well my family and I live in Wisconsin and my current goal is to sell/donate everything we have and move to South Carolina after our taxes roll in!  Were going to stay in a hotel for a month and then find a place for rent. Basically I'm hoping I can talk a landlord in to letting us move in asap if i pay for 4 months in advance. A PS4 would be great entertainment for our new home 



and here' s a thumbs up for Tempmas and hopefully a smooth relocation lol!!


----------



## Chaykin (Dec 30, 2013)

Play more games next year! :-]


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Dec 30, 2013)

my goal this upcoming year is... errr... is to live another so I can join another tempmas contest!!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 30, 2013)

Personal goal: Drink less coke.


----------



## kirillov (Dec 30, 2013)

My goals will be:

1- "Survive" until next year
2- Lose weight (~10Kg should be fine)
3- Learn Java
4- Rediscover Pokemon (i wanna be the very best)
5- Offer myself as tribute
7- Kill Moe... weeeeeeeeeee

Happy Xmas Gbatemp!


----------



## ThommyDude (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal will be the obvious "Do better in school" because I'm failing bad since I started going to university...
Anyway, good luck everyone!


----------



## Xuman (Dec 30, 2013)

I would have to say that my goal this year would definitely have to be the one thing I've wanted to do for a while. I want to shake hands with Reggie Fils-Amie, and maybe have a drink or two with the guy.


----------



## JPhantom (Dec 30, 2013)

my goal is to sponge off my parents for another year without having to get a job or do any real work.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to get my teeth fixed. Thats very personal as none of my friends know that.


----------



## james50a (Dec 30, 2013)

get a 70%+ average in school


----------



## Ashen12345 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goals for this year: Get back full swing into console modding so I can pay for college courses, stay off the cigs, make it to 1st shift at my work...


----------



## bobmcjr (Dec 30, 2013)

Attempt to learn Korean and/or some form of assembly.


----------



## Psychdelic (Dec 30, 2013)

Personal goal is to lose some weight and get ripped. Ok maybe I can live without the six pack for 2014 because that will take some years of hard training along with packing some muscle.


----------



## stab244 (Dec 30, 2013)

Make it through this year of college and decide if I want to do grad school right away after or wait a year first.


----------



## Acetonide (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal right now is either get a job or be happier.. I'm not really sure, and it's subject to change, but yeah.. Not getting sick as much seems like a good idea too, but that seems unlikely.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for 2014 is to stay healthy. Getting sick all the time left me no time to do much of anything, here's hoping I stay healthy!


----------



## Kewne (Dec 30, 2013)

My main goal is to graduate school, I only have my master's thesis left and I want to make it as good as possible. My secondary goal is to get a job once I graduate.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 30, 2013)

Overcome countless personal issues and find the courage and hope necessary to make it in the real world once I'm finished with my masters degree... hopefully at least


----------



## lexarvn (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I never seem to win these, but I might as well enter.
My goal is to get into grad school. *crosses fingers*

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## frogboy (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been home-schooled my entire life, so I guess my biggest goal is to not freak out once I start college next year.

My second biggest goal is to not use so much water when I wash my hands.


----------



## Ashura32 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finish all my classes.


----------



## NatureMade (Dec 30, 2013)

Only 1 personal goal? It's easy enough

I plan on going on a 1 month diet, either Paleo or just straight Vegetarian, to give my body a nice reset from all the fast food I've consumed in the past months xD


----------



## Relf (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally get around to building a watercooled PC. The greatest of personal goals.


----------



## Oshae93 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to relax and hang out with my friends more and no let the burden of college weigh me down as much


----------



## duwen (Dec 30, 2013)

personal goal - make it through another year without my cancer returning (almost 4 yrs since surgery/chemo/radiotherapy; all good so far!)


----------



## gamer765 (Dec 30, 2013)

Make it into med school and get an awesome kickass job!


----------



## shango46 (Dec 30, 2013)

My new years resolution plans are this

1. Complete my 2nd year of Culinary school.
2. Keep playing video games.
3. Maybe less pot?
4. No, not happening...
5. Less drinking?
6. Nope, sorry liver...
7. Keep my weight where it is now.
8. Buy less crap I don't need.
9. I am serious, I don't need it!
10. It comes in blue? I will take 3!
11. Keep striving to be the best dad.
12. Don't make any more kids.
13. Win the lottery so the rest of this list becomes irrelevant.

That's my 13 resolutions to success this 2014! With a PS4, you would be greatly helping my cause (#2 on the list if your paying attention!).


----------



## dbspanks (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to start a new Job/career seeing as I lost my former job Dec 4th.  I now need to look to support my family.
Thanks


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 30, 2013)

what I plan for the new year? finally ask her to marry me oh! and go to the gym and put some meat on this skinny frame

hope everyone has a happy and smashing new year!....and may the odds be in everyone's favor


----------



## Mario264 (Dec 30, 2013)

well, my personal goal is to pass my course this year and finally go to Japan! I've been saving up money for it for a while so I'm hoping this year I can finally do it! 

Good luck everyone! Have a great new year!


----------



## renes2 (Dec 30, 2013)

Give everything i've got in my New Job next Year and Going to Finish my Master

Good Luck and


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmm...Personal goal...


Probably something along the lines of "stop procrastinating and get on with life".


----------



## jayjay123 (Dec 30, 2013)

Get back from Afghanistan alive with stories for my grandkids lol


----------



## loco365 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for the New Year: To be able to save up my money like I need to and be able to move on to College with good grades and get to that next step in my life. Also perhaps get a significant other, and try getting rid of the gut I have alongside my bad spending habits.


----------



## blank2 (Dec 30, 2013)

Make happy my son and wife.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 30, 2013)

my goals are to be the best father i can be and progress in my job.

family is #1 for me. i want to own a house within the next 3 years so my sons have an easy time growing up.


----------



## chicodiesel (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for this upcoming year is to get an apartment, and find a higher paying job.


----------



## morvoran (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal this year is to win a free PS4.  I hope I achieve it!!! 

But seriously, my goal is to start working out and lose this beer gut that took years of not-hard work to get.  I need to start doing crunches and eating healthier, but it's hard to get started.


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to be a better version of myself , i have a good "material life" but i have to overcome some personal issues, and it will be a difficult year , but i will become a better version of myself . Also i want to pass my course with good grades to get echonomycal aid from my school .


----------



## willebug (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to train for and complete a marathon.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, that's insane of GBAtemp to offer such an awesome prize 

I have a very important personal goal for the new year. Last month I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and it's caused my life to be completely turned around, therefore my goal for the new year is to start and maintain an active lifestyle. Since starting to work in IT many years ago, my active life took a nosedive and now that my well being depends on it, it's my personal goal to start it up again so I can have a healthy 2014.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to get to level 8 in Ingress.


----------



## Spoom (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to make this new project at work the best software of its kind.  I can't really talk about it (yet!) but the existing competitors kind of all suck in different ways.

Also to get back on a diet and make it to a healthier weight.


----------



## user64 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to learn to be more organized and not become bogged down with work so I can play more games.


----------



## TotakaK (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to become more spiritually aware and more in harmony with myself.


----------



## mrgodai (Dec 30, 2013)

my personal goal would be to save enough money for a ps4!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have 2 goals for the coming year:

1. Play *less* video games; my myopia is just getting worse and worse (Though if I win the PS4 I'll have to delay this goal for next year)
2. Do better for my next exams; I want to be first in my year

BTW: Thanks TwinRetro and GBATemp for this awesome Tempmas


----------



## zaferman (Dec 30, 2013)

manage to pass my exams to get in the engineering university is my goal for this year


----------



## mr deez (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for this year, and my new years resolution, is to sort out my flat - I have some damp issues that need seeing to and I'd like to decorate.


Oh, and don't tell anyone, but I'm going to propose.


----------



## Zonark (Dec 30, 2013)

My year goal is to complete college and start a business. 
Best of luck to all Keep on Temping


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 30, 2013)

My new years resolution is to win this ps4.

jk. my real resolution is to get all of my grades up to an A


----------



## TheJeweler (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to take life more seriously, I've been too laid back lately so I figure its time to start giving a damn.


----------



## Hozu (Dec 30, 2013)

hm... I suppose my goal would be to do something useful with my life.


----------



## Deleted member 281690 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to smoke less weed man


----------



## linuxGuru (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to manage my money better.


----------



## Destinykid (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to get better grades in college.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to find a new job.


----------



## Damian666 (Dec 30, 2013)

finally getting in my new home, thats my goal


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal this year is to get round to making another DS homebrew game, I was thinking of a remake of the rare NES game Mr. Gimmick but with my own levels and such.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2013)

If I had to choose one, it's probably to keep working out and finish my first year of starting strength (mah gainz).

And to get a better-paying job. Can't live off minimum wage forever.


----------



## mrtimotei (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to make sure I do better in school this year... Last year really kicked my ass...


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess a goal for me would be to actually finish a Flash movie project that I start... Something I haven't done in over 3 years lol.


----------



## Ace (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to move on from my past mistakes and press into greater ones: I'll always learn more about my world by method of error.
I hope to learn how to let something new into my life, after having let go of many friendships in just this past year.
I hope to learn of the independence I built this year.
I hope to give more than I take in the next year: maybe giving away my raffle price after I win it would be a fair display of this.


----------



## SaitoKojima (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for the New Year is to finish my college once and for all.


----------



## elridge (Dec 30, 2013)

One of my personal goals for this year is to finally learn to drive and buy a car!

Good luck and happy new year everyone!


----------



## dox (Dec 30, 2013)

Start to do exercises and lose some weight.


----------



## LINK289 (Dec 30, 2013)

Personal goal? Finally finish my high school education and prepare for college or university.

Side goals: fix a friendship that's been screwed up for the last year, get my drivers licence, and probably get a job.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 30, 2013)

-Make it through this really tough School year.
-Get enough funds to visit the girl I like again, she lives in germany and we met last summer when i was there. We eventually fell for eachother but I despise long distance relationships so we agreed to only get to dating once we see eachother again, i hope to achieve that.
-I've been forced to move from Italy to Tunisia(North africa) due to my parents' job and i don't really like it here, i hope i can go back to living to my motherland.
-Even though there's alot i want to accomplish my overall and most important goal for 2014 is to be happy and be a better person, that's what really counts.
2013 has been an amazing year for me, I hope 2014 will be better for all of us! Happy new year 'Tempers


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 30, 2013)

To pass all my subjects this semester... or even just the final exams. Effing hard to be a med student.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 30, 2013)

Drink less ;O;


----------



## GohanZ9 (Dec 30, 2013)

my goal for the new year is to lose some weight. I'm done with being 300lbs


----------



## Civori (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal would be to increase my GPA in College, and find a job to pay back loans.

The PS4 or Gateway would pose as a bit of a distraction but hey, we all have to make sacrifices.


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (Dec 30, 2013)

MY goal is to get my grades back up.  Got a long road ahead


----------



## thhorde (Dec 30, 2013)

I've got a few personal goals for the new year!
First, I'd like to become good at BlazBlue, which I am complete and utter garbage at right now. Getting a job would be pretty cool to, I'm going to try to do that. Finally, last but not least, seeing as how the only other forum I frequented has been taking down, I would like to become a fairly active member of the GBAtemp community!
Happy new years everyone!!


----------



## Tigro (Dec 30, 2013)

So the goal is to win some contests. Preferably starting with this one.


----------



## Parasite X (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal this year is to be a little less rebellious towards what my parents say.


----------



## icharleslin (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to make sure I can get a stable job to take care of my family.


----------



## Surkow (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to finish my thesis and to start looking for work opportunities.


----------



## mrtofu (Dec 30, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Sunfizz98 (Dec 30, 2013)

Personal goal: Keep my job and beat at least one 3ds game.


----------



## MirkoD (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope that i really start to do more sport and me and my wife become Parents.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 30, 2013)

Holy damn! A PS4!
You have my full attention!
My goal is to have a new car...
At least by summer...


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to earn my AAS degree in Game Development, by Fall 2014, with a 4.0 GPA and then transfer to a 4-year college.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to become more active, I spend far too much time sitting in front of a computer.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to get a job so I can 1) put a down payment on a house somewhere and 2) save up for my bachelor's degree. (Maybe I can fit a license and a blue bug in there somewhere...  )

Edit: And get a new laptop with Windows 7 64-bit.


gameplayer_9198 said:


> My new year goal is to get my first job. (don't know if i will succeeded)


 
I'll root for you.


----------



## osirisjem (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm going to complain less about the Wii U.


----------



## Minji20 (Dec 30, 2013)

In our new marching season during the fall, I want to be someone who the new rookies will look up to.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 30, 2013)

well my goal is to keep on working towards my new carreer in forestry
and to stop buying every 2-3 months a new gadget


----------



## Gavry (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to win more prizes.


----------



## null (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for this year is to fully hack my 3DS!


----------



## thejellydude (Dec 30, 2013)

I've only got one real goal: Finish my graduation, get a good job. After that, maybe get in shape.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 30, 2013)

ah hell!! why does it have to be a personal goal? oh well... well my goal for this year is to see my mom in Florida and save money for the trip.


----------



## Drenn (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to survive another year of university with decent marks, and to play more video games when I'm not working on that. Basically, get my time-management straight.


----------



## bigblu543 (Dec 30, 2013)

well... I'm about to graduate so getting a good full-time job and getting into grad school!


----------



## iceypathx (Dec 30, 2013)

To cope over my girlfriend cheating on me, and my father' lung cancer.


----------



## kingcold9 (Dec 30, 2013)

Get every pokemon in X


----------



## Originality (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to get a driver's licence.


----------



## Anunnymous (Dec 30, 2013)

To be more active in the forums!  :oD


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to win this goddamn contest and finally become an owner of a home console!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal, and new year's resolution, is to live better.  Things like eat better, take better care of myself, better personal hygiene, stuff like that.


----------



## windwakr (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for the new year is to get a job.


----------



## wartutor (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to start smoking pot again. Get back to something I enjoy no mater what the government says


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for this year is to finish my Android game.


----------



## darky2003 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for this year, stop gaming that much and spend more time going out with my wife and kids


----------



## mehrab2603 (Dec 30, 2013)

Get better at programming. Lose some weight.


----------



## rickp69 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to dedicate more time to gaming!


----------



## Kitsumata (Dec 30, 2013)

Survive college ><


----------



## megazero1x1 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal :
1)improve my grades in collage.
2)focus more on programming 
3)focus less on gaming (like that's gonna happen  )


----------



## _elf_ (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to get a new job..the earliest possible.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for next year... finish college and stop studying once and for all!


----------



## sudeki300 (Dec 30, 2013)

For next year my personnel goal is to be a better person and make the most of life......................sudeki300


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to finish making my Raspberry Pi -SNES case project and make a game out of one of my original stories (eventually porting said game to OUYA).

My goal for my family is to get both of our cars up and running, and finally put together an emergency fund.

Good luck in the raffle to everybody!


----------



## mr allen (Dec 30, 2013)

my personal goal for the new year is to either get a good job or get into a college


----------



## The_Hulkster (Dec 30, 2013)

To quote our great and wise cult leader, Jerry Springer of Yesteryear:

"_Take of myself.. And each other._"

..And finally rescue that stupid princess from that other castle.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to actually put in the effort to ask out the girl in my drama class. 
I'm worried about what her friends will think, and it bugs me to no end :I


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to be more active on GBATemp next year.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmm.  I think my personal goal for 2014 is to not get involved with a bunch of new hobbies.  I always want to get into new hobbies (This year was speedrunning and game collecting), and I end up abandoning the previous ones, like game development, so I think I'll just try to stick to 2 or 3 hobbies instead of 5 or 6.


----------



## Another World (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to reverse the bad luck of 2013, close a chapter that bleeds emotional blood, and to get a job as a Technical Writer within the next 6 months.

-another world


----------



## Yoshinecra (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to get through high school and gain a stronger programming knowledge.


----------



## zerofalcon (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for the next new year is to get married, have babies, a girl or a boy it doesnt matter, I'll teach to them all the good things in life, of course one of this things is our beloved hobbie, gaming.. more clearly (personal taste), retrogaming... I'll be proud when one of my kids tell to me something like this: "hey dad, I want to play with our NES!"

Happy new year everyone


----------



## el cut (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to play with my son his first videogame  =)


----------



## LuckySteves (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for this year is to pass all of my courses.

Hope I win.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to masturbate less.


----------



## jacobas92 (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to at least learn java, and maybe even a few more languages.


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 30, 2013)

Let's see.  My goal for the new year is to programmer a good deal more and general stop slacking off in that area.


----------



## Newoo (Dec 30, 2013)

Continue to grow the business my dad and I started and employ as many people as I can.


----------



## McHaggis (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for the new year is to greatly increase the time I spend working on or contributing to open source projects, instead of hoarding all my code.


----------



## tofast4u (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for the new year is to get a job that actually pays well, and travel to visit another country!


----------



## evil goober (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal for the new year is to get out more and have fun.


----------



## Isaac (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for the next year is to beat the stack of games I've been procrastinating on.


----------



## Eity (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for next year is simply to relax.


----------



## pilloughtalk (Dec 30, 2013)

I intend to talk to family more.


----------



## NishankNathChaud (Dec 30, 2013)

to  concentrate more on studies and to stop being a disappointment, 2014 will be Probably the most important year of my life.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is getting to 10k posts on the 'temp!


----------



## spyro202 (Dec 30, 2013)

For me, my goal isn't that big... I just wich to marry my girlfriends and start a family with her. Maybe start that around 2015 but I want to marry her at least in 2014... Oh that and have a PS4!


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is to make something out of the mess that is my life.


----------



## milkman12345 (Dec 30, 2013)

my goal is to get a better job.


----------



## w!! (Dec 30, 2013)

I am going to study up on financial investments and business/patent processes in the New Year. My Goal is to become Financially Savvy and have money make money for me in addition to just earning money.


----------



## dysan (Dec 30, 2013)

my goals for this year are to finish university and become a bit more than a semi-pro musician


----------



## tropireno (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to hopefully move out of the house and be able to maintain myself.  Maybe find myself a nice girl along the way, but I think that's unlikely.


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for the New Year is to finish all of my unfinished projects! Hazza!


----------



## GH0 (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal this year, is to go to at least 7 social events where I don't know the majority of people there.


----------



## Ajax (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal is to survive a 17 credit hour semester and graduate.


----------



## Warft (Dec 30, 2013)

My personal goal is get a job and learn programming.
Luck to everyone!


----------



## RednaxelaNnamtra (Dec 30, 2013)

My goal for the next your is to finish my started projekts and update my website.


----------



## uribemaster (Dec 30, 2013)

My main goal will be to finish school to be a registered nurse. Be a better son and brother to the upcoming new little brother! ( im old enough to be his dad lol). The last and final resolution is to save money and share it with the folks. Happy new years everyone!


----------



## Fluto (Dec 30, 2013)

To create more animations, yet finish my last year of high school successfully.


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow a PS4!!! I hope I win  My goal after new years is to get more respect from people :3


----------



## goober (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd like to finish learning the piano and finish up my Bachelor's. Should be a fun year!

And, no joke, be more active around here. Less lurking.


----------



## oxenh (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goals are to achieve my title of math´s teacher, buy a home and achieve an increase in my work.

Now, as a gamer, my goal are try to end my pile of unfinished games that are collecting dust because i had no time to spend in this activity this year.

Happy holidays to all.


----------



## henkp (Dec 31, 2013)

Personal goal: finally get a real job accustomed to my study... instead of selling crap at the market.

Nice touch, inspired by Oxenh:

Gamer goal: finish ALL of the Phoenix Wrights and Professor Layton's before A. my DS breaks down and B. I have achieved my personal goal (because then I'm SURE I won't make it anymore!)


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Dec 31, 2013)

FINALLY heal the rift between the two sides of my family.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal for the new year is definitely to stop spending so much money! Having just got a job a few months back I've found myself spending far too much on the occasional Steam game here, odd chocolate bar there and "oh that's a pretty sweet kickstarter". Adds up to much more than I thought.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal for the year is to finish repairing the house me and my roommate are in by next year, so long as i don't loose my job this should hopefully be doable! Hope you all have good luck with your goals you have chosen for the new year!


----------



## plrxtrm (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. I feel kind of shallow after reading everyone's next year goals. My goal is nothing more than cleaning the Fritos and M&M's from under the sofa after all the late night gaming sessions during the past year.


----------



## overdriver (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal for this year is to get 1 more Ultrasound license and full recover from heart attack few weeks ago(no kidding).
... and getting house! or bady either one LOL
... and start my own medical blog(of my wickest discovery)


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal is to finish up my first android game and start working on the second one  I also want to learn how to draw better since Im bad at it


----------



## Morningdeer (Dec 31, 2013)

Mine would be to smoke less. Kids, do not smoke...8l

Happy new year!


----------



## tatripp (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal for the new year is to get fit again. I plan on running (even though I hate it) and maybe lifting a little bit of weight. Being quicker and stronger will make me better at tennis.


----------



## TBK (Dec 31, 2013)

Short version of my list:
1. Get my fiber connection.
2. Finish my PS Vita app...
3. Upgrade my home network to 10Gbit/s fiber
4. World domination


----------



## takieda (Dec 31, 2013)

My New Year's goals, though there are a few, are really just one.
I will think before I speak.
I will see myself in someone else's shoes before I come to any conclusions about them.
I will judge myself through their eyes before judging anyone else.
I will not place myself above, or before anyone else.
Today I will do better than I did yesterday. Tomorrow I will do better than I do today.


----------



## SheruShaku (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to play games less.  So here's to putting a raffle win to good use.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Dec 31, 2013)

To spent more time with the family and take time to notice everything around me 'be more mindful'


----------



## Poketard (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal is to become better at 3D modelling. Seriously, some of my models would fit right in with n64 games...


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to get a summer job working in embedded systems.  My sights are set on working at Oculus.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Dec 31, 2013)

We never really had a lot of money growing up, my first handheld was a Gameboy Colour I shared with my siblings.

My only new game system was a Dialga/Palkia DS Lite put on lay-a-way for Christmas so I could play Pokemon Diamond without hogging the family's DS Phat.

Other than that my game systems were always bought second hand on the cheap, usually some kind of mechanical problem caused them to be inexpensive and I learned how to fix them to reap the benefits. Several PSOne systems for free. A PS2 a year after launch with "Disc Read Error" for $25, various GBA & DS systems with damaged hinges and recently an Original Xbox with no cables to check if it worked. Luckily I collect various console cables.

Anyway I never paid full price for anything when it came to video games and it was usually a spur of the moment acquisition. I never actually planned and saved up to buy any of them. But now since my family is down to one vehicle which we are borrowing from a friend my New Year's Resolution is to save up for a used car to help out my family. 

I sure hope luck is on my side and I stumble into another fixer-upper of the automotive variety.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 31, 2013)

my personal goal this year is to run a marathon Ive been a runner since high school, I have ran 15.5 miles and I hope to be able to run 26 miles cant wait to do it!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to simply be more active in life.


----------



## Domination (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal is to work hard and get into a good university course. 

I never actually manage to work hard though.


----------



## LoloLakitu (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd like to stop getting annoyed at people when they don't google their problems, and get better at photography.


----------



## Geren (Dec 31, 2013)

I've managed to accomplish this year's resolutions. I've doing great in college and I recently got a job. My goal next year? Keep doing both things, but now they are going to be at the same time, so the future might be a little tough. I'll try my best.


----------



## ekko25 (Dec 31, 2013)

My goals are to write more songs, learn to draw better, get into university and become a better person.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 31, 2013)

To do something I've always failed at in life, to learn self-control, to turn the console off after three hours, and not six or even eight hour s of gaming. To make myself get off the computer, tablet, or console and actually do something productive with my life. Learn to get in bed early and wake up early instead of staying up all night and wasting my life away sleeping. To put self improvement such as exercise and education above my constant desire for novelty and entertainment. Improvements that will have a lasting, positive effect. To stop rubbing one out to a fake, airbrushed actress who only cares about the ad revenue you are bringing, and to instead go out and find someone that truely cares for me. 

I just want to start living instead of just existing.


----------



## ginryu (Dec 31, 2013)

This year I was finally able to get into college due to a personal situation I just need to get a place in computer science, that is my goal and will be the cherry on the cake.


----------



## WarMachine77 (Dec 31, 2013)

I want to become fit (again).

I want to not use electronic devices while people are talking to me and set an example amongst my peers. If I absolutely have to use one, I will explain what I am doing and this will only be acceptable if it is following up on a job offer or communicating with an employer.

I want to make the advance from 3D texturing to 3D modelling and create my own models.

I want to reach the alpha stage of creating a 2D character for a fighting game with sprites-I have never had the motivation to complete one character, start to finish.

I want to become a better artist.

I should remember that sometimes people make irreverent jokes not out of disrespect, but as a means of talking about something depressing, much like comedians do.

Most importantly, I want to choose the correct words as to not create a confrontation with anyone.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Dec 31, 2013)

Who won last week?


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Dec 31, 2013)

to become less fruity.


----------



## Jojse (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a couple very important personal goals...
1. Stop smoking (a very bad habit)...
2. Start losing weight...
Altogether, get myself into better shape...


----------



## carecu (Dec 31, 2013)

my goal is to lose some weight


----------



## DarkSpace (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to finish the MCATS!!


----------



## DarkSpace (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to finish the MCATS!!


----------



## Ashtonx (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I've been planning to use quit smoking as every year resolution, but i actualy did quit smoking about a month ago =_=; So given there's not much time well whatever, get out of the house...

Sounds dumb but I've got a social phobia, agoraphobia and depresson so it's actually quite damn challenging, actually so much I didn't leave home for years ;P So yea I guess start going outside..


----------



## Kevin Doan (Dec 31, 2013)

To gym more!


----------



## ultama121 (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal for this year is to improve my Japanese reading comprehension to the point that I'm actually reading stuff that I'm truly interested in.  Moe anime stuff is alright, but something with more dramatic weight would be nice. :V


----------



## gog3 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would like to drop a few pounds.


----------



## Dueler (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to work hard and save for a car and holiday. 

Good luck everyone Happy New Year and congrats to whoever wins the PS4 and GATEWAY's.


----------



## anthony001 (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal would be to be more independent and stop asking others for help.
I would just like to thank everybody for helping me get this far


----------



## robman62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh boy sweet! My main personal goal for this year is to stop wasting time and start a career already.


----------



## bejiman (Dec 31, 2013)

To be successful in my career, get a girlfriend and BE HAPPIER!


----------



## ferofax (Dec 31, 2013)

Could get lucky! Or maybe not. But what the hell.

Hi, I'm ferofax, and one of my personal goals for 2014 would be to become a full-fledged pick up artist in a country mainly governed by Christian Catholic conservative virtues (har har har). Or at the very least, be on the path to self-development. So yes, basically, I wanna get laid, like, shit loads. AND I WILL.

Another personal goal of mine, one that I've put off for quite some time now, is to learn Photoreading (think photographic memory for people without it). This will probably me consume more written knowledge more, and actually retain them for future use.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 31, 2013)

I have three goals.

1) Start a new* diet. I'm looking at the low-carb keto diet, I've been reading up on it a bit on reddit and I think I am going to give it a shot.

2) Get a new job. <Retail store> has been... "fun", but it's just... 3 and a half years is too long, man. I need a new change of scenery. A new job. New people.

3) Get an awesome girlfriend. I'm actually talking to a girl from <Retail store>, been talking back and forth non-stop for the past three or four days, which is pretty cool. We're going to a bar outing on New Years eve with some other of our coworkers... maybe I'll have a New Year's kiss? 

*Edit - I said "new", but it's hard to start a new diet when you weren't on one to begin with.  strikethrough!


----------



## JohnEdwardRamsey (Dec 31, 2013)

My new years resolution? Well its to finally complete programming my survival horror game called frantic and get the kickstart ready so that i can possibly get it put onto the nintendo estore or playstation network :3 That is my main goal.

Secondary goal. Finally finish my book that i have been writing for the past 5 years.

And third goal. Well its to work on my family quite a bit. To be a better father for my gaming nerd of a son lol And maybe get him that one game system he really wanted for xmas but couldnt get due to money probs :/


----------



## yokomoko (Dec 31, 2013)

Goal #1: Lose weight.  I'd like to lose 60 lbs.
Goal #2: Get first ever job.  In this economy...
Goal #3: (related to goal #2) Have my first ever disposable income.
Goal #4: Get first ever girlfriend. (I'm 31 so it's about freaking time!)


----------



## stae1234 (Dec 31, 2013)

I need to get myself out of this spiral of doom that I got into. 
To the others that know me, I still am the whiz kid I was back in high school, best at everything I do, musical genius, smart as hell, graduated valedictorian.

but hell begin for me in 11th grade. I worked extremely hard for a certain position in high school starting in jr high school, coming to practices way early and leaving late to clean things up and for extra practices.
Even the director pretty much guaranteed the position verbally. And what did I get? betrayal. Kids a year younger than me got a position just because they will stay a year longer than I would.
I was subsequently kicked from the position I held (which was still quite high) because two other kids got nicer instrument that were approximately $2000 more expensive than mine. 
Turns out he didn't like that I needed financial support and I paid for the program a lot more sparsely.
I quit after that.

After this happened everything went down to shit. My grades dropped and stuff. 
Senior year kinda just passed by. Nothing to do that year anyways. Pretty sure all this conflict did have an effect on my college apps and admissions though.
My friends who did not know this situation started to shun me. Kinda became a shut in.
Well, graduation was near so I thought why not start a new life in college?

Onward to college. 
First semester. Mom and sister got into a serious car accident. Car was totaled. 
whited out for the next few days, horrible grades in Chemistry. Dropped the class. 
Decided to find a job while in college to help support those medical bills.
Grades dropped
kinda got kicked out of the huge circle my suitemates made at the beginning of the year.


Second semester. Dad got Bell's Palsy. His face was paralyzed.
Blanked out again for the next few days. Everything went better, since he got better quickly. Chemistry grades still kinda dropped.

2nd year.
Scholarship decreased because of bad grades. Worked full time + overtime to cover some of that.

The traumatizing experiences with my family and the chemistry grades dropping resulted in anxiety disorder. 
Every day of the chem exam I start getting fevers, throw up, etc. During the exam, blank out or even faint.
Result? Not so great at all.

I finally decided that I needed help and went to see a counselor.
Helped a lot. Decided to get examined for mental disorders.

Guess what?
Depression, Anxiety Disorder, Bipolar, serious case of ADHD and some symptoms of schizo (borderline)
well shit. ADHD explained a lot of things I had to go through as a kid. (wonder if I could've gone to better college?)
turns out that feeling of "geez I must be a walking trove of psychological disorders" was right.

I realized that I needed to change.
Starting to take meds.
Eating healthier. Learning to cook.
Talking to parents a lot more.
Working out everyday (I was a shut in remember?)
Meditate, self-reflect, picking up music again. (somehow met a famous voice trainer who trained a lot of kpop stars lol)

Hopefully, everything will turn out better in 2014 than it did in 2013.
My life isn't over yet. things are already looking up.

if this matters, either of the prizes would be nice to reconnect with my suitemmates/roommates again it's kinda lonely being the only one in the room while they have their session or go out and have some fun.


----------



## acer7 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have many goals for 2014.First goal would be to get my attention at my studies and don't waste my summer holidays doing nothing  .Learning coding and somewhat learn more on how to speak and read Japanese(So I can finally be able to play those awesome untranslated Japanese games  )


----------



## shinyquagsire23 (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to finish this Pokemon map editor I've been sitting off for 3 weeks.









The sad part is that it's not even that far away from being done and I _still_ haven't gotten the motivation to do it. Maybe after this I can move to 3DS hacking or something cool. That aside, you can stare at the source code at my Github here since I know _someone_ is going to ask about it. The best part is it loads faster than A-Map and it's cross platform (Java).


----------



## Akira (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal would be, to at least found new job so i can finally save some money so i can finally propose to my girlfriend. Been working my ass of for 5 years now and still don't have any personal savings at all. Anyway, thats my goal.


----------



## omarroms (Dec 31, 2013)

my personal goal is to get a job.


----------



## beano45 (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to learn how to prepare food in ways so that my picky family will actually eat some fruits and vegetables.


----------



## ernilos (Dec 31, 2013)

My goals:
*Get up to date with one piece manga and anime.
*Capture a unicorn (female)
*Capture another unicorn (male) for get unlimited unicorns  
*Ah and, the same as every year, raise school marks and leave bad habits (I see to many fantastic creatures uh :C)


----------



## Malae (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal(s) get in better shape, create something unique, finish old games/anime/manga I've put off for a while, and always make sure to have fun and enjoy what I do.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal of the year is to actually play the games I buy from Steam rather than just something from Orange Box...which is the first thing I've ever bought off Steam.


----------



## cracker (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal is to make Android coding a priority and publish some apps on the Play Store.


----------



## taken (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal this year is to pass my driving test. Hopefully fingers crossed.


----------



## Thunderking>9000 (Dec 31, 2013)

My main goal is to finally ask that girl out. She'll probably say no, but I can't hold it any longer and need to know the truth. And so does she.

Oh, and being less addicted to the internet, finish learning Java and C, and thinking longer before I say something are nice things to achieve too.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal is to organise my retro games collection, shifting all my duplicates and replacing them with games I don't have yet  I don't know if I will do it as I've been meaning to sort them out for ages, and always end up picking more copies of games I already have making the problems worse 

But my GF will no doubt kill me if it gets any more cluttered XD I'll just have to risk bringing a ps4 into the mix


----------



## [Jez] (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal is to stop smoking
Happy new year folks


----------



## onnihs (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal for the new year is trying to stop being a lurker here 
and maybe winning Tempmas 2014
Happy new year guys! And Good Luck!


----------



## Lancia (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal is to finally get my promotion at work.

Happy New Year All !!


----------



## foolish gamer (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal this upcoming year is to actually focus on my studies more than I have before!
Let's hpope this works... >.>


----------



## changyuanlai (Dec 31, 2013)

I want to take less that 7 taxi rides in 2014!!

Happy new year!!


----------



## temps (Dec 31, 2013)

my goal this year is to decide which console I will get for the kids before Christmas 

Have a great New Year


----------



## dipswitch (Dec 31, 2013)

This years goals are to finally once and for all quit smoking and to resolve my debts. Happy New Years to all!!!!


----------



## Smuff (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal for next year is to be even more obnoxious than usual 

Happy New Year All


----------



## Lacius (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to not psychologically screw up my students.


----------



## iluvfuzz (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal for the new year is to lose this little bit of fat I have picked up after having my son in August.
And another one is to become a bit more mature in some areas. After all I'm a parent now.


----------



## wprpalmeida (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal for 2014 is to change jobs so I can get married to my girlfriend. We've been together for over 7 years, I think she deserves it


----------



## sergster1 (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal for this year it to keep up with my grades in college so I can transfer out next year.


----------



## JamieL (Dec 31, 2013)

Goals? I guess getting my personal life in order would be good. Get out there and meet someone new.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Dec 31, 2013)

Muh new year goal is to be a less weeboo and maybe somewhat productive(which I already am in IRC).


----------



## clemull (Dec 31, 2013)

Get Higher Grades.


----------



## science (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal is to win more contests.


----------



## mameks (Dec 31, 2013)

I aim to stop being such a whiny little fucker and actually get off my ass and do the work I need to do to pass my exams.


----------



## Shinitai (Dec 31, 2013)

Well... this only requires posting so why not?

My personal goal is to finally finish (or at least get some good progress on) programming a videogame.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to focus more on studies, and find something to do after finishing high school (post-secondary education, job, etc.)


----------



## johu1.j (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal for this year is to release some music on some label


----------



## Orcastraw (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to learn a programming language.


----------



## xvishon (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal for new years is to launch a chain of internet radio stations. 

Happy new years all.


----------



## sethirion (Dec 31, 2013)

Start to program a new type of microcontroller and refreshen the knowledge of FPGAs... maybe that would lead to programming for the NDS, who knows.

Thanks for these great contests, and happy new year!


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal for the new year is going to my first choice university. Granted, that could mean I would have less time to lurk/post on GBAtemp but maybe, just MAYBE winning a prize will help me remember to post here


----------



## tonybologna (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal for the New Year is to be as healthy and happy as I can be. Be a strong family man & let God guide every direction and path for my life. Thanks & Good Luck to all who enter.


----------



## NoOneDies (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to be able to read a japanese visual novel.


----------



## MMMMMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm back again. I joined this group in 2005 and it seems whenever I get a new system (GB, Adv, Wii, PSP), gbatemp is there to help guide me through the systems' full potential.
I just received a PS Vita for Christmas and was checking out the forums to see how far I can take this hardware.

My goal, for 2014, is to post in this thread and be the winner of a PS4 to go along with my Vita.

Happy New Years All.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Dec 31, 2013)

My Personal goal would be to finally get all of my wife's teeth fixed while getting some education so that when my son (who will be 3) starts learning something I don't feel like a fool because I haven't been in school for about 15 years now. My goal isn't silly, its just a personal goal where I eliminate my wife's pain, and get myself educated so my son can learn that learning is important and you're never too old to learn more. I really would like to win this, but good luck to everyone and I for one hope everyone's new years goal is one that is completed in the time that it should be and brings about the results they want as well.

Thanks for being awesome GBATemp


----------



## Walker D (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal is to be skilled enough so I can find a job that I love and be super good on it! (hope it actually happens  )

Happy holidays GBATemp


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Dec 31, 2013)

My main goal/s is to:
1. Get a job.
2. save money.
3. Move to Japan and start my own business.(not saying what though but it's a brilliant idea that could easily be stolen)


----------



## Metaternal (Dec 31, 2013)

My goal is to make more than before. Art, music, writing, doesn't matter as long as I made it.

Wow, four years without a post...lol


----------



## WB3000 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hopefully I will make some more progress on a ROM hack I've been working on


----------



## Defiance (Dec 31, 2013)

I want to get into a research group and/or an internship, as well as gain leadership experience, all relating to my major.

Some side goals including learning how to make shadow puppets, memorizing a few good songs to play on the piano, and maybe even learning to sing.

Cheers!


----------



## Wolvenreign (Dec 31, 2013)

To get a perfect on my SAT and get into MIT.


----------



## Shinintendo (Dec 31, 2013)

My personal goal for this year is getting high grades in computer science and find a good job :X
Happy new year!


----------



## juins (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal for this year would be to finally graduate and get a good entry score for my new university too.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 1, 2014)

Win a PS4
play more
meet someone (and play less)
find a place to live (alone or not)

that would be great if at least two of them come true.


----------



## 4412on108 (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal for this year is to get a job because that's what broke college students should do...Oh and get good grades too.


----------



## shakespeare (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to be as healthy and happy as I can be.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 1, 2014)

Score well enough on the SAT to get another scholarship.


----------



## xeno96 (Jan 1, 2014)

Get through my backlog
Get in to college!
Understand women


----------



## Bogdobbler (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for the year is to dance more.


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2014)

I need to buckle down for school, get ready for college, and put all my effort into leading a good life.


----------



## KDH (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal for this next year is to finish more of what I start, whether that be games, or books, or personal projects. I'm starting to slip back into my old ways in that regard.


----------



## Soul_Alchemist (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to get a good score on both the TOEFL and the N5 test!


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 1, 2014)

I love contests like this! It's worth a shot!  I hope someone gets the system who deserves it! 

My goal is to keep up with the College classes in High school! XD Japanese is getting quite hard!


----------



## zachtheninja (Jan 1, 2014)

A personal goal of mine is to win a raffle.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 1, 2014)

Some goals for this year:
Learn German. (Shame on me, I live in Germany)
Progress on my studies.
Somehow increase my income.
Start managing my time better. (so I can do something besides sleeping, studying, working and internet-slacking)


----------



## Agent-M (Jan 1, 2014)

Get in shape.
Make more money.
Finish school.
Move out of house.
Help my family more often.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal for the new year is to stop procrastinating when it comes to schoolwork.


----------



## Deleted member 283632 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have many goals this year. One is to stop needing a psychologist. Another is to decide betwen continuing my studies or finding a job and pursuing that decision


----------



## GoDJr (Jan 1, 2014)

I want to post more on GBA temp oh and loose weight and maybe kick ass in rotations


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 1, 2014)

To make more videos in 2014


----------



## AgentChet (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is related to videogames very strongly.
I have invested my money into letsplay***.com websites and my goal is to get them up and running for 2014.
My interest in this goal is my personal reason of loving to watch "Let's Play" videos. 
I don't know why, but when I start a Let's Play video, I get zoned out and watch it all. lol
So Yeah, that's a huge goal for me considering how much money I have invested, and how much time to be invested. 

If there is a volunteer web developer with a similar dream or just love video games, contact me to help further this goal 
I'm not posting all my sites here, but here are the biggest two.
LetsplayMario.com
LetsplayZelda.com

Thank you for letting me be a very tiny part of tempmas


----------



## mafril (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is fixing the mess I did all these years and get married


----------



## vorgrien (Jan 1, 2014)

The goal that I hope to achieve this year is to save enough money to be able to quit my job and open my own business in the same field that I currently work.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to set fire to all my possessions and become a self-taught hairstylist serving underprivileged communities.

My goal is to move towards trying unfamiliar things and getting out of my comfort zone.


----------



## AnimeGamer360 (Jan 1, 2014)

Find a great job and make friends.


----------



## whinis (Jan 1, 2014)

Personal Goal:Learn japanese finally....4 years trying


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal this year is to be even more edumacated for i can not spell properlie I also just wanna say that i hope every (tempers included) to have a new wonderful year, if you got introuble than leave it in the past, are you feeling lonely than guess what, a new year came and its all your to take. P.s i am very educared tee hee


----------



## g9672001 (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is to secure a more steady sleeping schedule. Haven't been sleeping much since college started.


----------



## Sym (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to enjoy life.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal for the year is to get myself together and learn how to handle money, not to waste it too much, as it'll be crucial for the second part of my 2014 
Also to be open and be able to embrace new people.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 1, 2014)

One of my goals this year is to be a better artist and getting past my shyness. XD


----------



## tandao2002 (Jan 1, 2014)

Finish New Super Mario Bros 2 for 3DS.. Played it for a day since i purchased it and never got around to finish it.


----------



## Conor (Jan 1, 2014)

Career goal: Get into the college of my choice.
Relationship goal: Make new friends.
Gaming goal: Pick up a next gen console.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for this year:
Beat All The games!
Specifically; Catch every available Pokemon and complete the Pokedex as best as possible in Pokemon X or Y!


----------



## beatsell (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to be more sociable and try to get a job. Also, to not let me getting laid off continue to crush my soul.

...And possibly not be so dramatic.


----------



## belgari (Jan 1, 2014)

DON'T just DON'T PLAY WITH MY HEART... PLS PLS PLS!!!!

And the goal is... find a job... and win a PS4 ... uashuashau


----------



## markallen1988 (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is to quit smoking and eat healthier. Like that'll ever happen, there's as much chance of me winning this prize!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to play more video games.


----------



## mlooty (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is to complete my university degree.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 1, 2014)

To lose weight (or at least stay the same) and finish my master degree


----------



## tum (Jan 1, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 1, 2014)

Try again to get a job and find my significant other.


----------



## CIH137 (Jan 1, 2014)

Have more "relations" but don't use the rubbers my parents gave me. My gf does like the idea of using those.
tried to keep it pg


----------



## Wanderman_Trigge (Jan 1, 2014)

a good goal for me is to get a better computer than this P.O.S. dell D4500S and find a good job

 HAPPY N3W Y3AR EVERY1!!!


----------



## iHavezMyBirdo (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to finally finish a flash animation of some sort.


----------



## nkn1983 (Jan 1, 2014)

Good luck everyone.

my goal for 2014 is to run the marathon.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is essentially to become more fiscally responsible - not necessarily a profitable person so much as someone who's not spending hundreds of dollars a year on stuff I'll use a couple times and set aside for good.

Awesome giveaway, too. Good luck to everyone, and a successful New Year!


----------



## Celice (Jan 1, 2014)

My new year goal would be to try and help my family as much as possible.


----------



## Dead End (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd have to say my goal for this year is to watch more anime and keep up with learning Japanese.
I have a list of anime I'm behind on.


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to open the 3ds up for homebrew this year.


----------



## cearp (Jan 1, 2014)

to clean my room more often


----------



## supervenice (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal Goal for 2014 is to.....Accomplish the goals of 2013 which I should have done in 2012 because I promised them in 2011 and planned them in 2010. DD
But joking aside, I want to balance Schoolwork(THESSSSSSSSIS),Gaming, my dusty Social Life and be more active here again on GBATemp! 

Happy New Year Tempers!


----------



## vassildador (Jan 1, 2014)

One of my goals for the new year would be being less lazy in my free time  I have plenty of things I'd like to learn more about but most of the time I end up playing games or watch movies/anime  this prize probably isnt going to make it easier but hey! XD


----------



## gabemstr (Jan 1, 2014)

One of my personal goals is to help my mom and I get into better shape. I just bought us Planet fitness memberships so I hope we can go more often than not. It'll be unrealistic for me to say mom let's go everyday, but I'll try my best to go with her at least 3 times a week.

And to be less lazy, and to find a better job.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy 2014 GBATemp and to the Tempers!

My personal goal is to find a permanent job, not part-time!


----------



## npbg6464 (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to stop staying up all night and going to sleep earlier.
Happy new year everyone!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for the new year is to catch up and play (and 100% beat) all of the games sitting around for WiiU, 3DS and PS3 that I have yet to play (including classics like 3D Dot Hero!).


----------



## keithbeat (Jan 1, 2014)

My New Year's goal is to lose weight with my fat obese a$$ !!


----------



## Prior22 (Jan 1, 2014)

Considering I have really fare skin not getting sun burned once the entire year would be great (a goal I failed miserably at in 2013).


----------



## memoryofds (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for 2014 is to get healthy again and becoming an software engineer.

I wish everyone a happy new year.


----------



## DAZA (Jan 1, 2014)

my new years resolution is to have none!!! its fair to say the best of us have intentions to improve ourselves because its a new year and another 365 days of a fresh start... ive made and broken so many within days of making them

so now i do away with new years resolutions and take a good hard look at what is and what will be, if we are strong people we dont need a resolution type of fiction to try... we just need to get on and do it... all sorts of improvements and changes start from within and what we want to do.. not follow the " new years resolution" path.

you want to make change... you go do it and do it well sirs and ladies, do it because you have the will of change and the power to stick with your improvements weather its over 30 days, 3 months or 3 years

Heres to change!!!! Cheers all!!!!!!!!


----------



## raf simons (Jan 1, 2014)

To finally be truly happy without any stress.


----------



## jan777 (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to show my parents that I have become responsible. 
Responsible enough to clean up after my own, make the right decisions and manage money better. I am almost 19 and I fail to do these on a everyday basis.  
I wanna show my parents that I have improved.


----------



## cateater1 (Jan 1, 2014)

More a list of wants than a personal goal but i'd like in no particular order: A wife, carte blanche on a large public project (i'm a designer) and to be able to afford private healthcare. boom.


----------



## signz (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to finally get one of those fancy smartphones.


----------



## fatalexe (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for 2014 is to slim down to become handsome and get a above average GPA score. Hope it comes true!


----------



## Bryon15 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year, everyone. Let's see. My personal goal this year will be to finally get a girlfriend. I'm 29 years old and never had one. And yes, this also means I'm still a virgin. Hopefully this will be the year when I say goodbye to loneliness and finally settle down and have a family.


----------



## vsevolod (Jan 1, 2014)

my goal is to kick ass at the new position i was offered

HNY everybody!


----------



## Dr Eggman (Jan 1, 2014)

Definitely my goal is to keep above the waters in terms of schoolwork in the next semester (my second semester in Engineering School!). Things are getting more serious. 

Of course, to also further things and keep them well with the lady. 

And if she's not up to putting up with me, there's a long backlog of PS3 games I need to play!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to get to platinum in league of legends.
This is one of my goals tho. I have more. If I tell you all of my goals, ill feel as if I completed them.
Learn why here: http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_keep_your_goals_to_yourself.html


----------



## nonameboy (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year all. My goal for 2014 is save some money to buy a ps4


----------



## jamsplodge (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey, might as well enter if it's a raffle!

My goal is to write down all the games I own that I haven't completed yet (that are good... obviously) and then complete them!

Yay for goals!


----------



## Mariko (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for 2014 is to stay sober. Or not. But seriously, my goal is simply to be a good person living a good life, all other plans aside. Getting a PS4 or an Xbox One isn't really a goal. Not the way I see it, anyway (which isn't to say I'm not getting them!). I hope this year will be the best one yet.


----------



## Escape (Jan 1, 2014)

Lol, 24 pages already.
Well here goes nothing.
My goal for this year is to start working out again. I really need to get back into shape.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 1, 2014)

Personal goals for the year.. hm..

Finish Snowflake. Emulator frontends man..


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 1, 2014)

Get in shape and find a job, nothing less will do.


----------



## ResleyZ (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to get rid of my steam addiction, so I can save some money to buy myself a car.


----------



## Romnerd (Jan 1, 2014)

To carry on treating others the way I expect to be treated to make this place we all live in a better place  ;-)


----------



## MajinD (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for the year is to get a full time job and rent my own place.

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## Roamin64 (Jan 1, 2014)

My personnal goal is to not pick up smoking again, which i quit 3 weeks ago.  And also move in with my girlfriend of soon to be 1 year (jan 27th).

Happy holidays all tempers! And good luck.


----------



## dannymate (Jan 1, 2014)

Motivate myself to actually do something. Happy whatever.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jan 1, 2014)

kind of a useless goal but I have to finish all the games in my backlog, but for a more serious goal, just going to the 2nd year of my study. however, I have fate that there won't be much problems with my serious goal.
anyway, I would still like to add killzone shadow fall to my backlog, but probably will finish my backlog some time.


----------



## hanfhase (Jan 1, 2014)

my personal goal is to be happy thats all


----------



## stitch123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Get to my chosen school.

Have atleast 150 games on Steam.


----------



## Jax (Jan 1, 2014)

I should really join a gym


----------



## Deeko (Jan 1, 2014)

To put real life to one side more often and relax with my videogames, get fit or hang out n chill with mates. Can be 100% serious all year, that's my lesson from living last year.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal this year and the same every year is to perhaps grow up a bit, cant see it happening though!


----------



## vanderwaltblackie (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to finnish my M degree and get myself either a gateway3Ds card or wiiu. 
Love my 3Ds and would be awesome to have a gateway card to enhance even more.

Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## Rico007 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm going to get married on January 12, and I want this to be a wonderful marriage. I want to be able to get a job so I can support not only my future wife, but also my family which is not on good economic terms. And I want to go back to college and get myself at least a bachelor's degree in Psychology or Social Work.


----------



## df78 (Jan 1, 2014)

personal goal - get a new job and have more time for family bonding and one of the activities is playing video games.


----------



## jojominks (Jan 1, 2014)

Personal goal is to advance in my occupation and to be a better person all around.


----------



## zero2exe (Jan 1, 2014)

I guess this year's prime goal is to get a job so I can afford more games for that PS4 (?) or a 4.5 3DS


----------



## garrettcorn (Jan 1, 2014)

My goals are to read 15 mind a day of a personal development book and build my business

p.s. everyone should read "the slight edge" it is awesome!!!!! I hate reading but this book opened my eyes to all sorts of life changing things (I'm not trying to advertise just recommending it to everyone because it has helped me so much!)

Happy new year everyone


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 1, 2014)

My new year goal is simple, be as happy as I was in 2013.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to be more up front & blunt with people, when necessary. Sometimes I'm far too nice & people tend to take advantage of that at times.


----------



## injection18 (Jan 1, 2014)

Find some time to play video games


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to not slack off this year in school. To be a little more social too, just a little.


----------



## boombox (Jan 1, 2014)

To own my first house.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to get a job and heal my illness that has been turning my life upside down 

Happy new year everybody


----------



## Xale (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal for 2014 is to get back into college.


----------



## Geysell (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for this year would be to have no goals LOL! 

Jk it would be to find a better job


----------



## DCG (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal(s)  for 2014 would be:

1: Find a nice company where I can graduate my mechanical engineering study
2: Graduate
3: Find a job that pays well and is fun to work at.
4: Find a GF.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jan 1, 2014)

become a pokemon


----------



## dragydof (Jan 1, 2014)

my goals for this year are to
1)do something with my life, not be lazy all the time, especialy for homework
2)to always stay positive so nothing can bring me down
3)practice the guitar even more often


----------



## Qtis (Jan 1, 2014)

Pretty sure I didn't post here yet, so many things going on at the moment. 

New years promise? Finish my Master's thesis and graduate.

Happy new year 2014 to everyone!


----------



## Sanoblue (Jan 1, 2014)

ill bite onto this one  Happy New Year Tempers


----------



## jjcdole (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to stop procrastinating in general, and regain the enthusiasm I used to have for games.


----------



## Auyx (Jan 1, 2014)

To own that PS4 you're giving away.


----------



## gameworm2.0 (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal is to find a new better job in Texas.


----------



## btoast777 (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal this year is to step up my confidence and take bigger risks. For years now I've shied away from possible romantic interests and new opportunities because I felt too insignificant to really put myself out there. I feel like most of the reason I have a hard time achieving other goals is that I'm not confident enough to take initiative. So bring it on, 2014!

Also, long time reader on this forum; this gave me an excuse to finally join. So hi, y'all!


----------



## modgeezer (Jan 1, 2014)

Simple but difficult for me, quit smoking!!!


----------



## Iamnuts (Jan 1, 2014)

To become an active poster instead of lurker, and to do a tandem free fall parachute jump for charity


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 1, 2014)

My main goal is to pass this year with a good overall percentage.


----------



## The Minecrafter (Jan 1, 2014)

I have two goals for this year:
1) Get a job.
2) Get my Japanese skill up high enough that I can play Japanese ds games and the like and understand them well.


----------



## Undercover Flip (Jan 1, 2014)

My goals:

- Be more physically fit
- Visit (and post on) GBATemp more often now that I have a 3DS ^^ (Also being a member who lurks a lot )
- Be happy


----------



## popinadam (Jan 1, 2014)

Instead of wasting all of my money on stupid useless crap, save up and buy things that will improve my life!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 1, 2014)

I've resolved to play through all the main-series Mega Man games that I haven't beat yet. That is, all games in the Classic, X, Zero, and ZX series except for X, X2, and Zero. I also resolve to finally start writing a novel again after so long, since I finally have an actual laptop that I can write comfortably with. I stuck with my New Year's Resolution to beat all the Zelda games last year, so I feel confident enough to make a more daring resolution this year.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for the new year is to stick to my workout schedule every single day rather than just every other day or so.  And to play more vidja games!


----------



## DS1 (Jan 1, 2014)

My goal for this year is to make a beastly spreadsheet for the local mahjong club. In years past I have been thwarted by lazy nerds who say that they are going to make a crazy database and steal all the data for themselves. Well, after two years of being lazy and failing to deliver anything, the reigns are now handed over to me! MUAHAHAH...

The long term result of this is that if people see the club is more structured and is actually doing something, it will get more funding (and probably more members, depending). Then, my legacy settled, I can finally move on to some other bum**** town and spread the mahjong love.



The Minecrafter said:


> I have two goals for this year:
> 2) Get my Japanese skill up high enough that I can play Japanese ds games and the like and understand them well.


 
What better place to start than here!: http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-play-and-comprehend-japanese-games.350246/


----------



## ParanoidPenguin (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for the year is to make an Android game. Oh, and lose weight, but that's my goal every year.


----------



## Kayot (Jan 1, 2014)

Organize my Hentai Porn. It's a moving goal post.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jan 1, 2014)

Personal goals, eh?

A personal goal for me would be to try and be happy. Hopefully move on with life and get out of this depressing rut I'm in.


----------



## gigacorpse (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is to read more! I used to read a lot when I was a kid, but I kinda just stopped when I first got a DS XD
Just bought The Hobbit, so hopefully it'll be the first book of many books to come 

Happy New Year, people!


----------



## progaor06 (Jan 1, 2014)

my news year goal is to learn english grammar lil better, and to be good husband more to my wife and to finish my projects from start to ifnish beofre moving to the next


----------



## steveroo (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years 2014 to everyone in GBATEMP land and to the world wide web.

My new years resolution is; not to smoke pot for a month. If a change within January for the better occurs in my life within January, I'll strive to not smoke pot again for the next month.


----------



## steveroo (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years 2014 to everyone in GBATEMP land and to the world wide web.

My new years resolution is; not to smoke pot for a month. If a change within January for the better occurs in my life within January, I'll strive to not smoke pot again for the next month.


----------



## peeboy (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year to all!

My goal this year is to make a serious attempt at writing a novel, hopefully one page per day.

Good luck to all!


----------



## krzz (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year.

My personal goal is to win this contest. Well, ok... My *real* personal goal is to find a job and to do more sport.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year Gbatemp.
My main goal of 2014 is priorities, I will have all my priorities straight this year and take the first real steps to a bright future.


----------



## Hogmeister (Jan 1, 2014)

To be a better husband and a great father to my new born girl (in April!


----------



## ninditsu (Jan 1, 2014)

I need to finish my 3D printer and CNC.

Have a good year tempers!


----------



## I pwned U! (Jan 1, 2014)

One of my personal goals for the new year is to get a part-time retail job.


----------



## dalc789 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year everybody!

One of my goals is to start working out regularly.  Too often do I just stop after a few days.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 1, 2014)

Personal Goal: Quitting my shit-hole job and landing a not-so-deadend position elsehwere.
Goal Likelihood: Slim


----------



## cecilporter (Jan 1, 2014)

my personal goal for the new year is to go the full year without having to get a day job.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 1, 2014)

My personal goal is to stop avoiding my Math courses at my college and finally get my degree. 

I never was good at math and since middle school have had some personal issues with it. I shy away from math-related subjects. I don't know how well I will do...but I want a career not just a job.


----------



## trollinteemo (Jan 2, 2014)

my personal goal is to make a sizable contribution to either homebrew or hacking


----------



## Rafael Queiroz (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to achieve my dream to quit my job in IT and fulfill my life and lungs with music 100% of the time, as I'm a musician.


----------



## birk (Jan 2, 2014)

Like all too many people, find a real job!


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to resolve some longstanding issues within my social circle.
Also beat WWHD.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 2, 2014)

This is the year where I clear off my TODO list.
All the stuff I said I wanted to do "eventually"... well, at least half of ALL that is getting done this year.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jan 2, 2014)

Finish all those 2013 games that I started but not completely beat this year.


----------



## lukands (Jan 2, 2014)

......to find a way to not end up in hell.


----------



## gnsmitty (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goals for 2014 are:

1) To finish paying off my mortgage before the end of the year!

2) Post more often on GBAtemp.


----------



## weaK_willO (Jan 2, 2014)

*Happy New Year All!*

Goals for the New Year include:
-Finish my backlog of games
-Read my entire library of books
-Meditate more frequently
-Workout more
-Volunteer more
-Become more diligent in my martial arts studies
-Practice better hygiene
-Help my cousins take care of my sickly Grandmother and Aunt on my mothers side
-Finishing my Bachelors in Multimedia Design
-Join the Air Force upon completion of the Degree
-Feel exhausted yet good about the things that I do throughout my day when I go to bed


----------



## hamtah (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal of this year is to get into the University I applied for


----------



## ieeat (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal this year is to upgrade my computer.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 2, 2014)

My short-term goals for 2014: Get a driving license and become (yet) more social.
There are more long-term goals but these come first.


----------



## Flame (Jan 2, 2014)

happy new tempers.

my goal is learn enough computer knowledge so i can hack the 3DS to the point is easy to install a custom firmware on 4.5 or lower under a pseudo name. with this new found knowledge i can get a job at Sony or Microsoft.


----------



## strai (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal this year is to start playing and finishing games that I have on steam. If I get a 3DS, buy zelda oos and ooa and beat the game without cheats Kappa


----------



## Kishnabe (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal this year is to lose that extra weight in order to be in the best form of my summer tennis tournaments without it interfering my gaming time of my daily life.

Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Takanato (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy New Years!!!!

My Personal Goal is to do better in my school work so I can finish college with a high GPA ^^


----------



## Missing Number (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal is a serious one, sorry if it makes  feel emotional or whatever, I dont care if I win or not, just felt like an opportunity for me to make a mission statement instead of being jokey all the time 

Last year I my new years resolution was to be a better father and become stronger as a person.  The 2nd last month of that year I was dealt an epicly damaging blow when the heart of my 2nd son stopped beating the night before he was born.  I felt all the strength in me fade and the excruciating pain of realizing that even when you do everything right, you can still fail.  

While the past 2 months have been painful, and I know its going to take a good long time to feel normal again, my goal for 2014 is to not only become that pillar of strength again, but to be strong enough to not allow my emotion to become stone.  Because as hard as it was to lose my son, I think it would be worse if my other son and wife lost my heart.

So yeah .... Just needed to get that off my chest


----------



## DDD13 (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy New Year to everyone!

My Personal Goal is to keep doing my best in college, so I can finish it as soon as possible!


----------



## HitBattousai (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to "Paint the Line" as Penny Arcade says, and reestablish my dominance as the ping pong king in my family(my cousin has recently supplanted me, his forehand is pretty ridiculous).


----------



## .:TeMpEsT:. (Jan 2, 2014)

My goals are to move out, fix my car and get google fiber when i get to austin


----------



## cookiemonbc (Jan 2, 2014)

I just hope everyone in this thread gets one step closer to their goals.  I wish I had more time with my family.


----------



## ichidansan (Jan 2, 2014)

my goal is to complete all the resolutions i failed to keep the 2 previous years. im not a quitter in game, nor in life. so now that im a 4 moth recovered shut-in, IK i can do this!  and trust me, when i say shut in, i mean didnt venture out at all for a few years. hikikomori style.


----------



## Last Symphony (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to straighten my ass so that I can get my college degree. Cheers and Happy new year to all!


----------



## yawors (Jan 2, 2014)

Mine would be self-growth (find what drives me for instance) through switching line of work, going from factory work to psychology.


----------



## Blebleman (Jan 2, 2014)

Find a new job and start a family!


----------



## potato3334 (Jan 2, 2014)

my new year's resolution would be to finally get things done, like getting a drivers license, a job, and actually going to college.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jan 2, 2014)

Yay, I can post more than one goal. Well, I would love to get a better job. Convenience stores suck ass, especially during holidays when no other stores are open. I would also love to go back to college. I've got enough credits to get my Associate's from community college, but I just never got around to doing so. I also wanna exercise more and eat better (but we all know that ain't happening). And finally, I wanna work on my social anxiety. Not having friends sucks ass. Thanks, GBATemp! Happy New Years!


----------



## verne94 (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal this year is to visit London!


----------



## juggmon (Jan 2, 2014)

Hope everyone has a Happy New Year. My resolutions:

1. Get into the gym more often and drop more weight (made some progress this past year, gotta keep it up)
2. Be more adventurous and try new things. Life is too damn short; Don't wanna live with regrets.
3. Keep working at becoming less introverted/socially awkward.
4. Read more books.

and most importantly:

5. Walk into my boss' office and tell him to take his job and shove it


----------



## Charli (Jan 2, 2014)

Most of all, finishing my damn thesis...

And when that's done tackle some projects I never really found the time to do.
Like finally building that arcade stick, which parts I already have lying around for quite some time.

Oh, and finish all of these great Humble Bundle games I also haven't had the time to play yet.


----------



## Shadowhunta (Jan 2, 2014)

My goals this year are:

1) Make my youtube channel AT LEAST double in subscribers
2) Do one new review video a week
3) Get more TV appearances than last year
4) Get closer to becoming famous for what i do.


----------



## lelekokun (Jan 2, 2014)

My main goal this year is to conclude my final terms and get my graduation degree in Dentistry.


----------



## pbsds (Jan 2, 2014)

My new years resolution is watching more movies and getting to know more about actors and movie directors. I'm currently completely left out when those topics come up, which is quite a lot


----------



## boldverine (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to end the large list of games that i bought and still haven't finished(or played even) >.<

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Diablos90 (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal is...  get a good job


----------



## mario5555 (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal for 2014, is to get back in shape and start getting  regular exercise routine into my schedule.  Wish me luck.


----------



## arjaylight (Jan 2, 2014)

my goal is to save money by buying only those i really need.


----------



## Category (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal for this year is to get back to work on my romhack, as I have neglected that project far too long.


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to cut back on frivolous spending.


----------



## bkifft (Jan 2, 2014)

My big goal for 2014 is to finally find the time to build myself a 3d printer and getting it well enough calibrated to be able to print usable stuff. Nothing fancy like the famous gun or intricate cogs, but a few modular cases for my Raspberry Pi armada would be a nice first real print job.


----------



## netbeard (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal for 2014 is to get into shape!
I started P90 this morning, man it's painful. :/


----------



## Redneck hick (Jan 2, 2014)

my Goal for 2014 is to loose weight
my Goal for 2015 is to gain it back


----------



## Xue (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal for 2014 can be not ending myself. Haha, just kidding, I'd need that option open.

I suppose it could be trying to keep going with some psych help stuff, even though it doesn't seem to be helping any. Another should definitely be finishing the Zelda chronology playthrough that I wanted to start in 2011 for the 25th anniversary but only got to it in 2012 and made it almost half way-ish. Perhaps some of the other missed anniversary playthroughs as well, like Megaman, Mario and Metroid. Play some other backlogged games and maybe get around to actually developing one. Maybe making a friend or getting into a relationship, but that's too unrealistic. I guess I can wrap this list with the old classic; just losing that body fat.

Hope everyone had a good year and has an awesome new one, Gregorian or Chinese. Best of luck with them goals.


----------



## nicklesminer (Jan 2, 2014)

I would like to read 52 books, and complete the main story of 52 games.
My wife and I are going to be trying to eat more vegetables. At least one with every dinner.
Get a boardgame group going.

Thats all I can think of right now =/


----------



## testatura (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I am quite OK although things do suck a bit, but Ill try to work more and finish things I started last year and year before.

And a happy new year n stuff to all you!

Cherrs!


----------



## bettercake (Jan 2, 2014)

My new year goal is the own all the current gaming systems


----------



## Daidude (Jan 2, 2014)

To get enough A*'s to get into _that_ sixth form and graduate from there onto Oxford Uni. ( Probably never going to happen )


----------



## naxil (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal GOAL IS: 
1-Found a girlfriend!


----------



## DrROBschiz (Jan 2, 2014)

What the hell

Ill play


----------



## Kalker3 (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal this year is to learn Python and improve my Japanese.


----------



## something15525 (Jan 2, 2014)

Get straight A's next term!


----------



## BLsquared (Jan 2, 2014)

1: Finally finish an indie game to sell on Steam through Greenlight. Thinking I may finish my top-down Mega-Metroid-Vania before my side-scrolling-platformer-shooter.
2: Beat Super Metroid (So far I still think Metroid 4 was better!).
3: Beat Cave Story's Sacred Grounds.
4: Beat Mega Man X1.
5: Learn Java.
6: Upload my Lego TFs, Robotech, and Cave Story to MOCpages.
7: Beat my Mega Man 2 speed-run record of 45 min.


----------



## KLAM (Jan 2, 2014)

Heya,

My personal goals for this year are:

-Read 1 book a month.
-Say that I love myself once a day (so far so good).
-Go back to the Gym.
-Get back to learning video game programming.
-Start making music again.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm going to finish my first novel this year, and hit up a few editors. Hopefully by next year, I'll have it published as a e-book. I might even be able to give it away to GBAtemp for free, and maybe rack up an awesome following.


----------



## Squirps (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to get all A's this year.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 2, 2014)

Produce 100 songs by the end of the year.
Make Varsity Cross Country.


----------



## WanderingYouth (Jan 2, 2014)

Conquer the world....er...realistic goal.....Program more and finish reading War and Peace (have tried 4 times now).


----------



## Zananok (Jan 2, 2014)

I just have 2 goals this year:
1-Survive university and get minimum B (75%) in all my subjects; I registered to do 2 years of biotechnology in one... The school board is calling me crazy, cause of the amount of required school lab reports and other required essays.. (I did this because I lost my bestfriend/girlfriend ~6 months ago, cause she cheated on me and I just don't really know what to do right now with my life.. hopefully I will get something from this, other than save me from one extra year of university)
2-Learn enough of circuits to fiddle with my roomba and raspberry pi, so that I can turn on my vacuum with my phone (i am good programmer, i just never really worked much with hardware before); hopefully i will manage this soon to help me keep the house clean while I am away, as I live alone and I don't have much time to set it up to start in the morning.

A PS4 would be really nice as then I would have something fun to do home as most days I will probably get home pretty late, and there won't be much I can watch on TV. A gateway would be really nice too as I was planning to get one, but i would prefer PS4 as I am pretty alone right now and I don't have someone locally to share the fun with the 3DS, yet  (As far as I know, it has no online capabilities yet).


----------



## jtc13 (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to win a PS4...


----------



## Zhàn91 (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to get a real and stable job instead of those 2-months ones


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal for 2014 is to stop checking GBATEMP every 5 minutes, instead, I'll check every 5 seconds


----------



## Dawnpatch (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to make an awesome indie game


----------



## KevFan (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal of the year, would be finishing 3rd year of university with a high grade, and hopefully get an internship for the summer.


----------



## gamerboy1995 (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal for the year is to get my grades up, because last semester I was really scared that I might fail my programming class.


----------



## liquidsolidyetboth (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal for the year is to try to sleep a whole day


----------



## Scyther_Grovyle (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to win this raffle  And start learning japanese, have fun, and play a lot of games!


----------



## JBW (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal: Stop procrastinating, ease up on the drug intake and get motivated.


----------



## potatoe (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to be less indifferent to people. I also want to create a rpg in rpg maker that i can share with my friends. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is not to spend next New Years toasting alone.


----------



## ilman (Jan 2, 2014)

Let's give it a try! My personal goals are:
- Actually finish at least 1 programming project I'ce started
- Get a medal at at least 1 programming competition (I've had 1 almost every year since 6th grade)
- Learn not to draw crappily
- Find my other half
- Get a PS4 (which this event could help me out with)
- Get the animation I've been working on for quite some time on the Interwebz (I've been a tad too lazy with it in the past couple of days)
- Ending my incredible lazyness


Oh, almost forgot, I have a question:
How is the winner chosen? By random or by favourite of the OP?


Either way, Happy late New Year everyone!


----------



## DarkSpace (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to finish up my bachelors and get into medschool.


----------



## frown (Jan 2, 2014)

My goals for the year: 

1. Become more socially active online and off. 
2. Pick up my guitar and play each and every day.
3. Change my username here to something that sounds less condescending-ish. lol 

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## jdthebud (Jan 2, 2014)

My main goal this year is to get a job that I can actually use my college major in.  Second would be to start working out regularly.


----------



## Freaking_Luigi (Jan 2, 2014)

My personal goal for 2014 is to quit smoking.


----------



## raf simons (Jan 2, 2014)

Just be happy without any stress.


----------



## spotfek (Jan 2, 2014)

Goal is to ramp up my running and keep it going, beat my personal best Half Marathon time ideally.


----------



## Yoshi9288 (Jan 2, 2014)

My goal is to learn C++ so that i can code my First useful Programm in this Programming language. ()


----------



## Xenirina (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to finally complete my gaming room, and to fall in love.
Both seem very unlikely.


----------



## Plstic (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to start playing the bass guitar this year. It's pretty likely that I'll pick it up easily since I already play the tuba.


----------



## jigglesthefett (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal for this year is to advance as far as I can in my place of employment. Sick of being a tier 1 technical support representative. I will be moving up!


----------



## chinboogie (Jan 3, 2014)

My personal goal is to get the diploma from school that I am working for.


----------



## 206 (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to loose some weight, I wanna stick around to see my girls grow up!


----------



## AdamThompson (Jan 3, 2014)

my goal is to finish all of the anime i have downloaded but never watched
and to be a lot less stressed throughout the year

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sinic (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to read more books!  TV and games sometimes get in the way


----------



## Tom Noob (Jan 3, 2014)

New Year's goal is studying more, learn Android programming properly and enjoy life!!


----------



## Romruto (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to move forward where I need to be and better myself in taking much care of my family more. They are all I have and I have to look out for them, while the years are passing. Thanks gbatemp/tempmas! happy new year everyone!


----------



## RicardoAtanazioS (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal in 2014 is to be a better boyfriend =/


----------



## g0ldfinGa (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to pay off my debt! Also possibly win a PS4 or Xbone since I can't afford one right now


----------



## xX_LIMEJ_Xx (Jan 3, 2014)

My one personal goal for the new year! is to  Survive because my parent  if they are going to migrate this year or next year into another country me and my brother is the one who will be left here because of over age and wait again for there petition


----------



## solid278 (Jan 3, 2014)

My personal goal would be to be in pharmacy school by the end of the year. I'd be happy with that achievement


----------



## theoperator288 (Jan 3, 2014)

Get myself back into shape..... Hoping to get back into my High School clothing....
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Omegazeo (Jan 3, 2014)

My personal goal for the year is to move to a nice city with my love <3


----------



## orangpelupa (Jan 3, 2014)

my goal are nothing, special.

new year i want to be able to focus doing ONE thing and finish it. I got distracted easily and ended making a bunch of things and stopped midway lol 

thanka for this chance to win


----------



## RobinHood_3 (Jan 3, 2014)

For new year I hope that i can learn Java!
Also i want a gateway!


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 3, 2014)

My New Year's Resolutions so far are to: learn a new language and start a lifting program for myself! Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## themoeman (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to get in shape!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 3, 2014)

Ol' fashion raffle? Sure, why not.

My personal goal for this year......is to get my Megaman 2 PTC project finished, so that the many people who have been waiting for it can finally experience my first "completely developed" game ever.


----------



## Gore (Jan 3, 2014)

I need to get my driver's license so driving isn't illegal and maybe find a better job by the end of the year.


----------



## relski (Jan 3, 2014)

my goal is to have my first job


----------



## nerd1 (Jan 3, 2014)

my goal this year is to get back into games.  I have been so busy with life that I have been sitting on the side lines watching others play.


----------



## shanefromoz (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to pay off all my debt and buy my son a ps4 that he missed out on getting at Xmas time.
He also wants an Xbox One but I have told him to save for that.
My main goal is to try and be much nicer to people.


----------



## soulrazor (Jan 3, 2014)

My new year's goal is to lose weight


----------



## Vercalos (Jan 3, 2014)

I think my biggest goal for this year is either get a promotion or a better paying job.  I hate living paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## _Mary_ (Jan 3, 2014)

these are my goals this year.. i forgot to put another one there . i stopped smoking too.. well its been a week now lol its tough
* i want a 3dsxl
* trip on singapore
* quit drinking 
* collect retro game consoles
* beach vacation with my kids
* a costumized bed for my babies
* play piano and be back in skateboarding again <-- i need this for exercise 
* a shelf for my toys ( im making one now)
* dye my hair blue 
* a gaming pc (please)
and finally i need a high paying job to get all of these >.< if i have any chances i want to work in gaming industry so its more fun.


----------



## Osha (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to finally get a decent job to help my mom with the bills, I'm tired of depending on her.


----------



## _Mary_ (Jan 3, 2014)

Osha said:


> My goal is to finally get a decent job to help my mom with the bills, I'm tired of depending on her.


 
youre such a goody boy :3 i wish my boys will be like you when they grow up so we can still afford to buy more games


----------



## josiascaignard (Jan 3, 2014)

Personal goal... hmmm guess study to be a programmer or graphic designer, I can´t decide. And other resolution is, have a PS4 :B


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 3, 2014)

To find a better job so I can move a little bit more forward with my life x3 and so rent is easier to pay during hard times.

Get a 3DS XL because my launch 3DS is slowly falling apart from general use. :< the circle pad is all spinny, and I feel like it will have the plain DS problems of the shoulder buttons messing up.

Help my boyfriend with his video series.

Become a better artist.


----------



## Rositadb (Jan 3, 2014)

The classic: lose weight (lots of it)


----------



## Vahik (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal for 2014 is to live up to my parents expectations (passing school) and to spend more time with my brothers and sisters. I have fun with them and make that bond strong like it used to be. I also want to become more social and want to feel true happiness. I want to change myself.


----------



## mar789 (Jan 3, 2014)

Beat all the Mario and Zelda games I have yet to beat and get through University with average to good marks.


----------



## Theconejo (Jan 3, 2014)

To make a new business out of growing food that will allow me to spend time with my kids, wife, and friends. Shit is going to be taxing on time, but less so than working in restaurants as I have been doing.

Cheers and good luck to all in the new year.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jan 3, 2014)

To pass the test clean because i want to get back my driving licence without doing drugs


----------



## HtheB (Jan 3, 2014)

My new years resolution will be to start coding once again after a looong break 
Good luck to everyone else with their new years resolution!


----------



## ShadowJack (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to play less games so that I spend more time with my family. Come on Playstation! help me fail in my goal.

Happy new year


----------



## .:drk_drgn:. (Jan 3, 2014)

My goals for this year are to perform well in my AS Levels, lose weight and become fit.
I want to be the very best, like no one ever was...


----------



## Eraptura (Jan 3, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is to learn guitar. I wanted to learn since I was a kid.

Happy New Year!!! ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ!!!
Health to all the people!!! ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ!!!


----------



## kisamesama (Jan 3, 2014)

My goals:

1. Learn to drive
2. Post my first android app on playstore
3. Buy less useless gimmicky stuff on ebay


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 3, 2014)

This year I will learn to use Game Maker Studio to make the second worst game of all time.


----------



## trimmedhexx (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal for 2014 is to give less fortunate kids & families the opportunity to play, share, have fun and enjoy video games together with the hopes of creating cherished childhood memories just like I had with my sister and our lovely NES.

The plan is to provide all my old consoles and games to the local Family Center and setup a video game night.

Oh, also I would like to post more on GBA! Been lurking around since 2006 when I got my first Wii but have never posted. Good luck to all


----------



## mikew0w (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to get back on my bicycle and get back in shape!


----------



## Sparks43 (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal for 2014 is to get my CCNA and hopefully get a decent job out of it.

Best of luck to all and Happy new year


----------



## Giblet (Jan 3, 2014)

My personal goal has always been to become a male gigolo (as I am a man). However hard I try, the ladies don't seem to want to let me achieve my goal and accuse me of being a pest..... and the police have told me to stop pestering the same ladies or else! What am I to do?


----------



## Daku93 (Jan 3, 2014)

My Personal goal might sound stupid, but I want to try not to waste that much money on games (from the steam sales) and other tech gadgets, that I don't really need.
Most of the time I use that things once and never again.


----------



## pnut (Jan 3, 2014)

Personal goal is to save up to get my family a cruise


----------



## RiPPn (Jan 3, 2014)

My goal is to get fit.  Happy new year all and good luck!


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 3, 2014)

To move forward in life.Find something I want to do. I dunno. c:


----------



## chrisnao (Jan 3, 2014)

survive cancer and get married to my gf.


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 3, 2014)

What do i want to achive this year? Get that goddang car ive been learning to drive.


----------



## qwereknillig (Jan 3, 2014)

Pass my exam for this semester's subject.


----------



## herbal (Jan 3, 2014)

One of my goals that seems at least 50% realistic is to exercise more (as I really need to lose a few kilograms weight). Hope I can overcome my weaker self...


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal is to STOP PROCRASTINATING because it ruined my life.......kinda.

p.s. I didn't know I had a account for gbatemp until now LOL. And I have a ps4 already I just want a Gateway card!


----------



## Maciek (Jan 4, 2014)

My personal goes are (in order):
1. Finish high school.
2. Find my private princess 
3. Buy new car.


----------



## smealum (Jan 4, 2014)

almost missed this one... personal goal is to release some cool 3DS stuff.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 4, 2014)

Now that I have a job I actually care about, I will do my best to make a career out of it... I'm a bit scared, though.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 4, 2014)

My main long-term goal for 2014 is to get a PS4 before Destiny releases.


Spoiler



And I guess masturbate less


----------



## earthboundlover (Jan 4, 2014)

my goal and objective for the year is to break all the law of physics at once. People say it's impossible, but I want to prove to others nothing is impossible.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 4, 2014)

My personal goal this year is to switch my major and finally start to enjoy learning again.


----------



## Spidey81 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new here. My personal goal is to grow my new tech blog and to finally get full time web development work at a company. I need the security as opposed to occasional freelance work. I've been a lurker of this site for a few years now, but it's nice to finally join.


----------



## mocalacace (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal is to not start a nuclear holocaust.


----------



## VegetaJr (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal is to finaly begin to study more for the Exams... :-) 

Happy New Year to all of you!! :-)


----------



## Loop (Jan 4, 2014)

Improve my Pickleball game!


----------



## Necron (Jan 4, 2014)

This year I'd like to achieve more things in programming!


----------



## Benighted (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting!

My goal this year would be to start at the Computer Engineering program I want to take, but before that, take and pass the CCNA exams I need to get the certification.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 4, 2014)

I need to start going to college soon... So my new years goal is to grind out my current job for experience, find a better one for pay, and use that to fund some classes in the medical field.


----------



## covkill75 (Jan 4, 2014)

finish my legend of Zelda collection


----------



## sftc (Jan 4, 2014)

My personal goal for the new year is to be sucka free, but since that has little to no chance of materializing, I suppose I'll have to set my sights on something a little bit more achievable.


----------



## Rinnux (Jan 4, 2014)

My news resolution is to get better grades in college


----------



## Leky (Jan 4, 2014)

Finish med school finally


----------



## krisztian1997 (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal is to finally stop being lazy, and finish my programming courses... and maybe make some new friends irl


----------



## D-Trogh (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal is to finally start playing on the guitar I bought 6 or 7 years ago so that I can propose to my girlfriend with a serenade.


----------



## masterz87 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know how serious this should be so I'm going to do a real one and a not so serious one.
First off the serious one is helping my grandpa keep his alzheimers under control, as he's slipping now, with his memory starting to show that he's really got it. So going to try to keep his mind active and stave off the inevitable for as long as possible. Also I'm going to try to continue to help them and try to make sure that everything goes well since thankfully obamacare's went into affect. I'm going to get them signed up for it, so they can get some dental insurance and my grandma can get her major surgery done before she loses any chance of eating anything but goo again.

And now for a not-so-serious one. I am going to play more vidya, play with my cats, and enjoy the year. And try to not think about all that's very likely to happen in the coming year.


----------



## wolf69 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have more times to play games


----------



## dice (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know if former staff can enter but can you blame me? 

My two goals for the first half of the year are
1. Getting through my final year of uni (it's been pretty unenjoyable for me)
2. Losing weight (a typical goal, except I started doing this last September so I'm very much aware of the Do's and Don'ts that will improve my chances of not fucking up - Me just before Xmas: http://i.imgur.com/OFL3DRv.png)


----------



## Agent_Moler (Jan 4, 2014)

To start writing reviews of books, music, movies, places, games, etc. once a week and posting them online.

And, to get accepted to the foreign service and become a diplomat. (long shot!)


----------



## cdanil (Jan 4, 2014)

Need to pass my Signals and System exam and study more next semester!


----------



## Tortitamal (Jan 4, 2014)

-Finish engineering school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-Save for a damned Wii U(I'm poor (Just not poor enough to lack a pc with internet and a bunch of older game cosoles)) before Smash is released!!!!
-Eat many more tasty tacos!!!!!!

BTW will the prizes ship outside of USA?


----------



## Wacko` (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal for the new year is to exercise more. Too many years of sitting behind a desk!


----------



## Mthb54 (Jan 4, 2014)

My personal goal is to graduate from high school!
Happy new year everyone!


----------



## zero80472 (Jan 4, 2014)

My personal goal for the year is to propose to my girlfriend

we have been dateing for 2 years 8 months 3 days 5  hours (at the time of this post) and i love her to bits (it took me 6 months to muster the courage to ask her out this will possable take me longer

we both love games/anime/manga and i want to marry her (i hope she dosnt see this post  )


----------



## BeniBel (Jan 4, 2014)

Since I'm going to be a father soon, my goal for this year is to be the best dad that I can :-)!


----------



## Quincy (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal is to better my financial situation
Another goal: Work out XD


----------



## MacX (Jan 4, 2014)

Lets take something achievable: gain some weight (yes really could use some).
Other things: post at least once more on GBAtemp in the next 7 years, get a job, find a place, etc...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jan 4, 2014)

i doubt ill win but ill try anyways

any who my personal goals of 2014 are

1.)a more stable job

2.)to empty my gaming backlog

3.) to go to colledge


----------



## aaronz77 (Jan 4, 2014)

My personal goal is to eat a lot less. :/


----------



## azndimsumjai (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal for the new year is to expand my side business so I can make enough money to afford a wedding and propose to my girlfriend.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2014)

My Goal For This Year is to pass my exams and get a college place


----------



## aliak11 (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal for this year is to get an internship as a software engineer.


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jan 4, 2014)

My goals are:
-Get over ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder)
-Get better at Java
-learn basic C
-Finish more games >_<
-Aice my Honor classes
-Get into Dual Enrollment (therefore getting college credit while in high school)
-learn more about the different vcultures in earth
-Get a summer job
-Lose weight (yeaaahhh not gonna happen)
-Make a game for android.
-Hopefully begin developing for IPhones
-Put my app in various markets (Amazon, Nook etc..)
-Make profit of an app (any)
-Get a Next-Gen Console (not a handheld)


----------



## MM13 (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal this year, is to graduate as a veterinary technologist in wildlife rehabilitation . I'm already more than half way done. Graduate last year as a vet tech and passed my registration exam


----------



## dajavax (Jan 4, 2014)

Finish my Master's degree with honors.

If it's about having one which is more difficult, I guess getting all Pokémons in my Y. But I'm not sure I will be able to do that.


----------



## Skye07 (Jan 4, 2014)

My goal this year is to finish my thesis and get my degree, get a job, earn some money and use it to go to Australia for three weeks.


----------



## pilladoll (Jan 5, 2014)

My personal goal: Read all the books (50-60) I downloaded last year.


----------



## snakerune112 (Jan 5, 2014)

my personal goal is to Stay in college and mabye learn some new programming languages


----------



## redkeyboard (Jan 5, 2014)

My goal is to do well in school while not stressing too much.


----------



## The Masked Man (Jan 5, 2014)

Call me cliché, but would really like to shed the weight this year. This is the year.


----------



## joeshmo (Jan 5, 2014)

My New Year's Eve resolution is to interview for a job in Colorado


----------



## Vincent T (Jan 5, 2014)

My goal is to do well in school.


----------



## Huntereb (Jan 5, 2014)

My New Years Goal is to finally get _real_ homebrew running on my 3DS, that doesn't require the re-running of an exploit every time it shuts off. Of course I probably won't be associated in its production in any way, which makes it an easy resolution for me, but a hard one for the awesome people who dedicate their time to producing something like that. While I wait, I'll help the people here get their 3DS's ready on 4.X with Gateway exploit.

Another console I could add to this, maybe homebrew on the Wii U? I'm probably expecting too much when I say that though.

I can't wait to see some awesome developements this year! 2014, woo!! And hopefully my entry being this far into the thread won't hinder my chances of winning!


----------



## Gamer4life (Jan 5, 2014)

my goal is to quit smoking


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 5, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is to finish all the backlog games.


----------



## Deleted member 329676 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seeing as I just graduated from college in December, my goal this year is to move past part-time shenanigans and find an actual, bonafide, grown-up job.


----------



## Megashaymin (Jan 5, 2014)

My personal goal for the year is to be a Pokemon Master


----------



## stretch833 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go back to school.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 5, 2014)

Goal: To continue to lose weight till I am below 200


----------



## raystriker (Jan 5, 2014)

First of all, Happy New Year to all my fellow gbatempers!
MY new goal for this year is to strike a perfect balance between my digital life and my life outside computers and other stuff.


----------



## Maxtram (Jan 5, 2014)

happy new year to everybody here just like raystriker said

mmm for a goal i think that get to work and learn at the same time while making my name be known by the people of my country by doing a lot of thing and change it doing that

to me i think thats a big goal


----------



## seriousdave (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy New Years to all

I'm half way there on my new years resolutions...

#1 was to finally join gbatemp.net as a member after years of just reading the forums.
and
#2 spend more time with the kids (which means cooking projects with the daughter and brushing up on my Sun Tzu for BF4 and CoD with the son).


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy new years to all .

My Personal goal:
My primary goal is to to graduate early from school and go to college and hopefully become something big in the future like a game developer.

Optional goal
My gamer goal:
I wanna Make a action/adventure rpg game like the more you lv up with fighting and whatever the better the graphics get and the game engine changes with each lv so like say for example: ( lv 1 PlayStation 1 50 improved graphics and engine )  ( PlayStation 1 100 improved graphics and engine )  PlayStation 2 Rage engine support... you get the picture lol.


----------



## angela18 (Jan 5, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is to finish my personal goal of the last year, which was... I don´t remember anymore....


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 5, 2014)

Lose more weight. Find a girlfriend. Prove to my boss that I deserve a promotion, or at least more hours, 'cause I am on top of that shiz, ya dig? Not much I can do with an AA in psychology, so I'm also hoping I can find a good internship to work towards my bachelor's degree.


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2014)

I want to fuck the girl who sells sandwiches at work.


----------



## Feedthe (Jan 5, 2014)

I think I want to quit smoking.


----------



## SrRaven (Jan 5, 2014)

My new years resolution is to stop procrastinating so much


----------



## mike1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Learn C and start developing some homebrew of my own.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 5, 2014)

emigre said:


> I want to fuck the girl who sells sandwiches at work.


This is the funniest thing I've read today. I'm rooting for ya, dude!


----------



## Guimac09 (Jan 5, 2014)

My goal for 2014 is to get f***ing ripped bro! Gonna build some muscle, catch my drift? Gonna be pretty fun!
Happy new year for everyone! Xoxo


----------



## callmebob (Jan 5, 2014)

Save at least 3,000€ towards a new car next X/mas new years.

Work at a brewery so in Summer there´s always enough overtime, but this year should be much more since it´s a World Cup year. The further Germany gets the more overtime for me. So go Germany!

Still, hope I get to watch some of the games despite the hours I need.


----------



## Arizato (Jan 5, 2014)

To get a better grip and control on my life, mainly on my financial situation. Be more social and meet new people. Hopefully get a girlfriend!


----------



## KevinYan (Jan 5, 2014)

To pass all my classes and still have fun while doing it...and lose some weight too.


----------



## NekoKat (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy new year!

Good luck to y'all. =)

Oh boy, I hope I get the gateway, it'd be handy to carry all my 10 3DS games in a single cart when I go out. ;_;


----------



## John5p (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy New Year!

My personal goal is to be more active socially and physically. NEET life xD pun intended.

Edit: I just realized I've been a member since 2008 and this is my second post count? >.>

This means I've already accomplished one new year goal lol.


----------



## Kijof (Jan 5, 2014)

To be a full-time musician.


----------



## superluis (Jan 5, 2014)

My personal Goal is do gym.


----------



## assassinz (Jan 5, 2014)

My goal is to release my first single this year. After I become famous I'll sell off some of my game collection for top dollar!  

A side-goal I have is to talk to the Admins on gbatemp about only allowing members with 10 or more posts to enter contests/raffles.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope everyone had a good xmas/ new years 

My personal goal this year is to learn to drive  I've been meaning to do it for quite a while now and just never got round to it


----------



## Albireo6972 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a few goals this year, first to be more decisive (I have been pretty indecisive most of my life), and to get a job so I can continue going to University for my degree.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Jan 5, 2014)

My personal goal this year is to socialise more. Health issues in 2013, have made me step back from friends and family.


----------



## averuki (Jan 5, 2014)

I want to be more mature .


----------



## Cryingmoose (Jan 5, 2014)

To beat a JRPG


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Jan 5, 2014)

My grandma is ill and her memory is working against her. The rest of the family wants to just put her in a retirement home. I will do everything to stop that from happening, so she can live her final years in her own home.


----------



## cephalopoid (Jan 5, 2014)

My goal every new years is to be kinder to others than I have been in previous years.


----------



## kaneshaw (Jan 6, 2014)

To focus on my studies and receive a high grade for my final year of University.


----------



## 2lazy2name (Jan 6, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is to focus on building body strength and trying to go outside more.
I've been sittin in a cave for idunno how long but this year would be a great start to a new person!

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## MegaSpawnX (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal is to get my own house this year with my wife.


----------



## Vipera (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal for this year is to not have any goal for 2015. I want to score a perfect year.


----------



## VLinh (Jan 6, 2014)

My personal goal this year is to find what I want to be in the future.

Growing up, it just never really hit me, but because of GBATemp and gaming, I wanted to pursue some sort of programming so that I can help the community and others to pay back what they've done for me and everyone.

But after doing two years of Computer Science, I found myself asking if it's really what I want to pursue and maybe just keep programming as a personal hobby and pursue a different career so hopefully I can find the answer during this new year


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow almost missed this Tempmas!
My gaming goal this year, easy, finally get a 3DS ^^;
Good luck everyone!


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jan 6, 2014)

WHO won?
I've entered these comps for the last few weeks but nothing on who won them. What if I won, I cant enter the next comp but there is nowhere I've seen that says who won last week.
I dont think I've entered this weeks comp as I dont know if I won or not. Well I doubt I won as I never win but I tried and I doubt I'll ever find out who won so no big deal if you ask me.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jan 6, 2014)

Twoacross said:


> My personal goal this year is to find what I want to be in the future.
> 
> Growing up, it just never really hit me, but because of GBATemp and gaming, I wanted to pursue some sort of programming so that I can help the community and others to pay back what they've done for me and everyone.
> 
> But after doing two years of Computer Science, I found myself asking if it's really what I want to pursue and maybe just keep programming as a personal hobby and pursue a different career so hopefully I can find the answer during this new year


 
I did that. I got my first computer when I was 12 and loved it. I taught at school I was so advanced as the teacher was behind where I was at so I taught him.
I tried getting into the computer field and it never worked out, there was always an asian with a piece of paper that said he was better than me but he had no experience where I taught at school and university so I had lots of experience but no paperwork to prove it.

In other words, if you have it as a hobby keep it as that, enjoy it. Dont do it as a job as you will end up hating it and it wont be as much fun anymore.
UNLESS you somehow get a job at Microsoft or ID Software, something that you would absolutely love then go for it.


----------



## Ulcis (Jan 6, 2014)

My goals:

Lose some more weight (so cliche).

Become proficient with a musical instrument.

Try to regularly meditate.


----------



## GoldenSun3DS (Jan 6, 2014)

Is it too late? I just saw this now.
Anyways, my goal would be to get a job so I can start making money and buying some stuff.


----------



## Costello (Jan 6, 2014)

it's still open for another couple of hours

also: the raffle draw will take place live on our IRC chatroom sometime tomorrow
(access the chatroom here- http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-chatroom-service.350494/ )


----------



## Mr_Pichu (Jan 6, 2014)

I finally have to get around to playing the latest Pokemon games.

Wish me luck, I gotta catch them all before next Tempmas!


----------



## AmmyT (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal is simple. I want to start the year off right. Sure I can make some cheesy typical resolution, but what fun would that be. Logic dictates if you start the year right, you'll end the year even better. Here's to twenty fourteen!


----------



## ppkhoa (Jan 6, 2014)

My personal goal for the new year: Finish my degree and graduate!


----------



## CookiesMilk (Jan 6, 2014)

Just to hopefully pass the PMR within the 5th place!


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal is to not idealize anymore a girl I barely know

PS: I need to improve my english too; my mind was blowing, thinking that you'd have to go within 40 pages to select the three best posts...then I understood what "raffle" means. :<


----------



## Wekker (Jan 6, 2014)

My personal goal for this year will be working on my commercial skills and doing more exercise ;p


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jan 6, 2014)

my goals for 2014: moving in together with my gf, ang getting a gateway 3ds XD


----------



## ARM7 (Jan 6, 2014)

My personal goal for the year is to grow up...


----------



## noacess (Jan 6, 2014)

My personal goal for this year is to learn to develop mobile apps.


----------



## WraithGR (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal is to manage my time better so I can actually enjoy my hobbies


----------



## PortsideInferno (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal is that this will finally be the year I get back into the console scene.


----------



## Bad_Badtz_Maru (Jan 6, 2014)

my personal goal this year not to drink blue bols and tell my family more often that I love them.


----------



## ZeldaWW (Jan 6, 2014)

My new year's goal is to find another job
the one i have i really hate it more and more


----------



## WiiModWiis (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal for the year is to focus more on work and less on gaming (yeah, right...like that's gonna happen)  =/


----------



## kp_centi (Jan 6, 2014)

One of my New Year Goals is to Finish all or most of my backlog build from years of purchasing games. I have at least 60+ games that aren't finished at all, since the days when PS2 was still my main console.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jan 6, 2014)

my goal this year is to finish college with good GPA and hoping to find a temporary job after that


----------



## alirezay (Jan 6, 2014)

My goals:
1-i dont want to pirate a game anymore(its really hard in iran..games are really expensive and pirating is notillegal)
2-buy a ps4  (lol..ps4 is about 2 and a half million tomans here and i weekly get 15000 tomans!i jave to save money!)
3-pass in konkoor(for those who dont know about it its an extremely hard exam and if u dont pass u dont go to college!)
4-im surrounded by idiots(ofcourse not all of them) in iran so...i want to make them just think before doing something!


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal this year is to teach my parrot some more filthy words for next time my gran visits.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Jan 6, 2014)

my personal goal is to share more happiness ( no cola)


----------



## rafferty_shaun (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal for this year is to learn some new skills and if I'm feeling brave perhaps even start to learn a new language


----------



## Brian Turner (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal is to find a new job, and get to the gym more (well, and solve world hunger and create global peace, but I keep forgetting to share the solutions)


----------



## Will123 (Jan 6, 2014)

To stop procrastinating and be more productive at work.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal(s) are to finish this year of school with a higher than an A average, get over $300 worth in Altcoins, and exercise alot. :3


----------



## Sinistral89 (Jan 6, 2014)

My biggest personal goal of this year is finally being done with school (forever?) and secure myself a job.

Happy new year to every Gbatemper!


----------



## Andrefpvs (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal for this year is to pass as many classes as I can, so I can become much closer to being an Engineer


----------



## Burnout600 (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal is to lose another 50 or more lbs this year, at 87lbs lost since April 2013!


----------



## wafflestick (Jan 6, 2014)

my goal is to drop some pounds and get in shape


----------



## nando (Jan 6, 2014)

my goal is to keep teaching my son good manners so he doesn't grow up to be an asshole teenager… we don't need more of those.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 6, 2014)

my goal for 2014  is to release more music!


----------



## corim123 (Jan 6, 2014)

I intend to go to the gym 3x a week every week for the entire year.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal is to capitalize on my promotion at work and turn that place completely around.


----------



## Jeff8500 (Jan 6, 2014)

To get back in shape once my herniated disc heals


----------



## piestar (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal is to find a more stable job as well as lose weight. Good luck to all of you with yours.


----------



## Pulsar5271 (Jan 6, 2014)

My goal this year is to finally learn to tell the difference between my two nephews.  They're 10 and they're twins, and they've looked identical to me their whole lives.


----------



## CowboyUGA (Jan 7, 2014)

My goal is to switch jobs.  Ugh, it's time for a change.


----------



## moerik (Jan 7, 2014)

My goal this year, is to not pirate a single video game. Beat that.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been thinking all week how to answer this question but tbh it's impossible because my goals for this year are the same for every year so it wont stand out in this contest. It might not be good enough but it's the best i got.


Lose weight 
Find a cure for my chronic procrastination
Get a job
Try steam for the first time (I've had a steam account for how long now and don't own a single game outside of the free left 4 dead 2. Hell outside of clicking the shortcut on my desktop i dont know a damn thing about it.) and learn more about PC gaming in general so i can sympathize with the PC masterrace.
Get back money im owed (this is harder then it sounds) by my family.
Drasically cut down my time online.
Learn to cook.
Continue fanfictions i started back in 2010 (see #2 for why) 
Try to be more extrovert
Live to 2015 (at least).


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 7, 2014)

I will be the very best
Like no one ever was
To catch them is my real test
To train them is my cause
I will travel across the land
Searching far and wide
Each pokémon, to understand
The power that's inside


----------



## Iwata (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd like to find a new job that pays better and keeps me content.


----------



## Gamer (Jan 7, 2014)

My goal is to finally get a full-time job in order to buy some games for my 3DS and Wii U, and perhaps later, a PS4 (if I don't win it here lol) or an Xbox One  Good luck to all!


----------



## Stash23 (Jan 7, 2014)

Reading the rules to the point and understanding that there are no clear restrictions, I figured I can at least admit honest truth into this post for both this thread, but more importantly, to help complete a personal transformation…

My strong, personal goal this year is to be successful at life in itself. 

I’ll clarify; I’m currently in no strong status with anything. My education’s slowly dwindling; my talents and skill becoming overlooked, and I feel like I’m falling more and more behind with society’s demands of years of experience per profession.  With tremendous responsibilities fallen onto my shoulders, I need to reach my goal. I have many that I love and care for that depend and support me for my success and I do not want to falter. I ultimately want to better myself all around and ensure that all my goals are met, accomplished and structured enough that I can transition those successes into a valued skillset for today’s standards. 

That’s what my goal for 2014 is and I want to succeed.


----------



## jrl_1644 (Jan 7, 2014)

My personal goal this year is to lose some fat and stop smoking.


----------



## baramos (Jan 7, 2014)

My goal is to continue with my diet this year and reach my goal weight.


----------



## obito (Jan 7, 2014)

my goals
1: get a big chest
2: study hard (everyone tells me i have potential but lack focus) ;-;
3: try not to give my parents grief


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 7, 2014)

is it too late to enter? timezones and all.
anyway, my goal for 2014 is to stop giving up when something gets too difficult


----------



## noob killer (Jan 7, 2014)

quit smoking cigs...


----------



## Costello (Jan 8, 2014)

the raffle drawing process is beginning on IRC
the final list of contestants, along with their number, will be posted on IRC in the next couple of minutes


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 8, 2014)

The winners have been posted in the main thread! Congrats everyone who won, and thank you to everyone who participated! You guys rock!


----------



## Costello (Jan 8, 2014)

I am opening this thread again now that the winners have been announced.


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 8, 2014)

Costello said:


> I am opening this thread again now that the winners have been announced.


 
Well it's about time. You kept commenting on a locked thread, I'm surprised they didn't ban you.  Ahem, why open it? So people can complain about how they didn't win and bitch at the ones who did?


----------



## ResleyZ (Jan 8, 2014)

Congratulations to those that won!


----------



## Costello (Jan 8, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Well it's about time. You kept commenting on a locked thread, I'm surprised they didn't ban you.  Ahem, why open it? So *people can complain about how they didn't win and bitch at the ones who did*?


 
exactly! and so that the guy whose dad got cancer can call us out for not giving him more chances to win


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2014)

Personally i more interested to see the winning guys reaction , cuz ida been buzzing ever so slightly.

oh yeah my kids are gutted btw (dad you promised) ... eh eh ...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 8, 2014)

Not to sound bitter, but I think next year for a prize as grand as this, the entering should be more strict as to only allow active members who make the temp what it is able to have a real shot of winning, rather than be flooded out by an avalanche of 50- postcount people who tend to only pop up at tempmas season. Especially for a contest that merely requires attendance. Makes more sense if some effort has to go into things, then they can sign up a day before and that be their only post and i'd say they certainly deserve to win.

My congratulations to Category for winning that GW3DS though.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2014)

you cant enter this competition cuz erm your shy and bashful , only loud and outspoken forum users may enter... did you just say that malice ?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 8, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> you cant enter this competition cuz erm your shy and bashful , only loud and outspoken forum users may enter... did you just say that malice ?


 
Thats not what he is saying, if you go through the e tries you will find tons and tons of entries from people who just registered with 1 post and others who registered years ago also have only a few post from entering past contests where all you had to do was post something
I look the winners and go who are these people? 
Bascially the equlivent of this





It would be nice to have know members win something for once instead of users only intrested in getting a free ps4, and who wont post again until another contest
I'm with malice and say that only active members should be allowed to partipate in these contests


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 8, 2014)

Is there any way to really determine who is active?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 8, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> Is there any way to really determine who is active?


 

Post count, last time seen. Pretty much it.


----------



## Flame (Jan 8, 2014)

I didnt win?.. how could this be? I feel like AlanJohn... a loser.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2014)

I guess then the solution is have a forum accessible to users with over 100 posts , similar to the trading forum.  Then these fly by nights dont even know its happening .


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 8, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> you cant enter this competition cuz erm your shy and bashful , only loud and outspoken forum users may enter... did you just say that malice ?


 
No, he meant that hundreds of people who rarely contribute to this site decided to increase their post count through this.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 8, 2014)

I didn't win that PS4.. Someone will die tonight!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 8, 2014)

Lets complain!


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 8, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Lets complain!


 
You go first, since you said it so enthusiastically. And I thought you said the IRC was supposed to be fun? Or was it because there were a hundred people there that made it boring?


----------



## VashTS (Jan 8, 2014)

congrats winner! woulda been sweet if it was me, i was totally going to donate it to charity, prob sick kids or something...

thanks temp for all the great time passing, love these easy type contests. may 2014 be a great year for the temp.


----------



## Category (Jan 8, 2014)

Sweet, a GW! A winrar is me!


----------



## decemberchild (Jan 8, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Not to sound bitter, but I think next year for a prize as grand as this, the entering should be more strict as to only allow active members who make the temp what it is able to have a real shot of winning, rather than be flooded out by an avalanche of 50- postcount people who tend to only pop up at tempmas season. Especially for a contest that merely requires attendance. Makes more sense if some effort has to go into things, then they can sign up a day before and that be their only post and i'd say they certainly deserve to win.
> 
> My congratulations to Category for winning that GW3DS though.


 
Although I've lurked on gbatemp for years and years, I do believe my first post was on tempmas last year.  However, I do not post much, but still check daily, I just don't have much to say.  Would you say I'm not an active member?


----------



## cearp (Jan 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I didn't win that PS4.. Someone will die tonight!


die?


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2014)

decemberchild said:


> Although I've lurked on gbatemp for years and years, I do believe my first post was on tempmas last year. However, I do not post much, but still check daily, I just don't have much to say. Would you say I'm not an active member?


 


1 post on average every 23 days... actively viewing , not actively posting .. but if you got nothing to say then , i guess your active .


----------



## eosia (Jan 8, 2014)

lol hahaha pure madness


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 8, 2014)

Flame said:


> I didnt win?.. how could this be? I feel like AlanJohn... a loser.


What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch?


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 8, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> I guess then the solution is have a forum accessible to users with over 100 posts , similar to the trading forum. Then these fly by nights dont even know its happening .


 

I feel like this would only help in having more users flood the forums with spam to raise their post counts.


----------



## cearp (Jan 8, 2014)

Hikaru said:


> I feel like this would only help in having more users flood the forums with spam to raise their post counts.


then how about accounts that are only 6 months old or something, or 6 months old and 50 posts.
but then, people might start making fake accounts now, and post using them, in order to get ready for next chiristmas haha... but that is a bit far, you can't protect against everything!
but i think the 6 month thing would be good.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2014)

Hikaru said:


> I feel like this would only help in having more users flood the forums with spam to raise their post counts.


 

people would flood the forums with a hundred posts , to enter a raffle ... im not so sure.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 8, 2014)

To get my crush to love me as I love her

That is all.


----------



## placebooooo (Jan 8, 2014)

You people aren't serious are you? The gba temp mods and staff are the ones that made all of this happen. They decided to give out, being thoughtful of everyone else. They put a smile on the winner's faces. The losers didn't lose anything, but you're acting like you did. You people need to grow up, really. I wouldn't be surprised if gbatemp stops hosting these tempmas events because of people calling each others names over material. Well you know what? If you want a ps4 so badly, then go out and buy one.
Congratulations to all winners, enjoy your prizes everyone, be safe and happy!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 9, 2014)

Next year hope its gonna be different (And the rules too)
Grats to the winners!


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jan 9, 2014)

PS4 winner was 654, I was 649. I felt like I was so close I could taste it going by.


----------



## Costello (Jan 9, 2014)

placebooooo said:


> You people aren't serious are you? The gba temp mods and staff are the ones that made all of this happen. They decided to give out, being thoughtful of everyone else. They put a smile on the winner's faces. The losers didn't lose anything, but you're acting like you did. You people need to grow up, really. I wouldn't be surprised if gbatemp stops hosting these tempmas events because of people calling each others names over material. Well you know what? If you want a ps4 so badly, then go out and buy one.
> Congratulations to all winners, enjoy your prizes everyone, be safe and happy!


 
No worries, it happens every year. Tempmas will go on 
I understand the disappointment. Just keep trying and you'll eventually win something!


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 9, 2014)

SuperSVGA said:


> PS4 winner was 654, I was 649. I felt like I was so close I could taste it going by.


 
Gateway winner was 99, I was 94. I got real happy when the first digit was a 9, but oh well. So close...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 9, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Gateway winner was 99, I was 94. I got real happy when the first digit was a 9, but oh well. So close...


Were are the results I'd like to see were I was.


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 9, 2014)

Thomas83Lin said:


> Were are the results I'd like to see were I was.


 
It was on a webpage that I think has been taken down. And I closed the page like a dummy; knew I shouldn't have.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 9, 2014)

oh well that's fine, I was just curious


----------



## signz (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners! I hope you'll enjoy your prizes.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 9, 2014)

God dammit I didn't win the PS4. BAWWWWW!

Congratulations to the winners and hope you guys all enjoyed the Tempmas competitions!  See you next time!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 9, 2014)

I love how people still complain about contests being open to new members even though I made week 1 all about the current members as a thanks.

You guys are welcome by the way. Merry tempmas!


----------



## jonthedit (Jan 9, 2014)

Category said:


> Sweet, a GW! A winrar is me!


 
rar5 or rar?

Congrats!
Either I'm lost or I'm not seeing any complaining... So not sure what Twin and Costello are talking about, but eh!
HAPPY TEMPMAS!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 9, 2014)

i bet this thread will be locked soon, we always see the noob hate" that the temp always gets after a contest. wonder if that other DS-site had to do with this since it was posted there too  anyway...

I like my PS3 Slim and my 45+ games with it. And I bought pokemon and Animal Crossing. Nope. Don't think I need a GW 3DS in *my* distant future 

buuutt I tried


----------



## Sym (Jan 10, 2014)

Unreal. I'm freaking out. For the record no I don't post much but I'm here almost daily. It's part of my routine.


----------



## Category (Jan 10, 2014)

So what is the deal with the prizes? I've won something, but nobody has tried to contact me about it yet...


----------



## placebooooo (Jan 10, 2014)

I havent been contact yet either. Just be patient.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 10, 2014)

To those of you that have sent me PMs about your prize, I have gotten them! I'm currently in the process of gathering all your addresses to send to Gateway for shipping. Sorry about the wait!


----------



## Jean Karlo (Jan 11, 2014)

Will we get tracking numbers   ?

Thank you for the everything TwinRetro and for everyone else who makes tempmas possible :3


----------



## Anunnymous (Jan 14, 2014)

To all those complaining at "non-active" members entering contests.  This is the first contest I've ever entered. But I've been a member since 2007 and have literally been to this site every day since I registered and probably every day before that a for a few years.  

Do I need to complain like all of you to get my post count up?  I don't know how that makes you an active contributing member of this community.  I'm active in other ways that I'd rather not mention but I believe contributes a great deal to the GBATemp community.  

But you have my word, I will not enter another one of "your" contests.  Congratulations to the ones that did win.  Respect your mods and admins.  They do things the way they want things to be done and it has worked all these years.


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you for speaking up Maynard


----------

